# Gruppo auto aiuto e-cig



## Tebe (22 Gennaio 2013)

:mrgreen:

Visto che sono stata la prima a parlare di sigaretta elettronica qui dentro, sul blog, perchè ero rimasta stupita dal fatto che dopo averle tentate tutte per smettere di fumare, ma tutte tutte,  e i risultati sono sempre stati non solo pessimi, ma contro producenti perchè fumavo doppio...insomma, ero rimasta stupita che..
Funzionasse.
Non l'ho mai vista come un alternativa valida a smettere o almeno a diminuire.
L'avevo sempre bollata come una minchiata galattica e quando il mio compagno me l'ha portata a casa, quasi quasi mi sono incazzata.

ma poi. Ho provato.
E non è stato per niente una cazzata.
Ora sono due mesi circa e:
Fumavo quasi un pacchetto di sigarette al giorno, con catrame e nicotina quasi 10.

Ora svapo nicotina 5, le sigarette mi fanno schifo, ogni tanto fumo qualche drum mrgreen::canna ma mi sembra assolutamente un miracolo.

E visto che molti stanno chiedendo e altri l'hanno comprata direi di convergere qui esperienze, domande e trucchetti.


Perchè non tutte le sigarette elettroniche sono uguali, e beccare quella giusta è fondamentale per avere risultati.
Anche i cartomizzatori hanno la loro importanza, perchè alcuni fanno fumo "freddo", altri caldo.

Insomma.
Bisogna settare la e-cig.
Per le domande tecniche Annablume è la persona giusta.

A me chiedete come fare i liquidi e gli aromi.
Io sono la chimica


----------



## Lui (22 Gennaio 2013)

*tebe*

si vede proprio che hai un calo pauroso di ormoni e che non BOMBI da secoli.


----------



## Tebe (22 Gennaio 2013)

*Cartomizzatori*








questo fa un fumo più freddo, con note più acute. Il gusto non è rotondo. 
Io l'ho comprato due volte, ma niente da fare. Non mi piace.


Questo invece è quello che trovo migliore.
Il colpo di calore è deciso, il gusto rotondo e amplifica l' aroma. Per me.







che poi in sigaretta elettronica viene così







la mia batteria è la terza in basso partendo da destra.
:mrgreen:


----------



## Annuccia (22 Gennaio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> :mrgreen:
> 
> Visto che sono stata la prima a parlare di sigaretta elettronica qui dentro, sul blog, perchè ero rimasta stupita dal fatto che dopo averle tentate tutte per smettere di fumare, ma tutte tutte, e i risultati sono sempre stati non solo pessimi, ma contro producenti perchè fumavo doppio...insomma, ero rimasta stupita che..
> Funzionasse.
> ...


ogni quanto finisci il liquido nella sigaretta..?


----------



## Annuccia (22 Gennaio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> questo fa un fumo più freddo, con note più acute. Il gusto non è rotondo.
> Io l'ho comprato due volte, ma niente da fare. Non mi piace.
> 
> 
> ...


anche io preferisco il fumo caldo...
anche se bevo ogni tanto:mrgreen:....
:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## AnnaBlume (22 Gennaio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> A me chiedete come fare i liquidi e gli aromi.
> Io sono la chimica


bene, allora è tempo che tu passi alla fase 2: farsi il liquido base partendo dagli ingredienti. Uno e un solo nome: INAWERA. Inodore, insapore (lo so, il dolciastro della bese di FA ti piace, ma costa menissimo ed è purissimo)

a MIO parere, migliori ditte di aromi (testati):

tabaccosi:
PUFF (Italiano)
DECADENT VAPOUR (Americano con sottofiliale inglese)


tabaccosi e fruttati

PARFUMERS APPRENTICE (Americano, un Nirvana assoluto. Ha gli ABSOLUTE, una roba dell'altro mondo, biologico)
VIRGIN VAPOR (Americano, il no. 2. Absolute e bio)
FLAVOUR ART (italiano), ma per me è tutto troppo dolce (a partire dalla base dolciastra al loro vizio stramaledetto di aggiungere a tutto un paio di gocce di caramello)

poi, dicono, ci sono 2 losche ditte. Dicono magnifiche. Ma sono cinesi:

HANGSENG
RUYAN - DEKANG (quella che ha inventato la sigaretta elettronica)

io, però, non ho osato. Non mi fido. Però, dicono che fra i tabaccosi siano tra i migliori. Ma liquidi pronti, non aromi.


altro che pentolone...io sto mixando tutto con tutto :mrgreen:. Il mio liquido perfetto l'ho chiamato "tutto con furore". Chi ne vuole un pò da assaggiare, me lo dica, ne ho fatto un secchio.


----------



## Lui (22 Gennaio 2013)

secondo me siete spinte dal piacere di avere qualcosa da tenere in bocca, in un certo senso che soddisfi la mancanza.


----------



## Tebe (22 Gennaio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> ogni quanto finisci il liquido nella sigaretta..?


Carico il serbatoio circa quattro volte al giorno, ma lo carico a metà.
Sto notando che abbassando la nicotina "ciuccio di più".
Mattia lo carica meno, ma usa nicotina 18 e fuma comunque

Preoccupata per la quantità di nicotina che assumi?


Se ti piace bere, puoi comprare l aroma della pane angeli al brandy mi sembra e mettere una goccia (una) dentro un pò di liquido.

Si sente moltissimo il retro gusto di brandy


Orrendo.
A momenti muoio.
A Mattia piace un sacco invece.


----------



## AnnaBlume (22 Gennaio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> questo fa un fumo più freddo, con note più acute. Il gusto non è rotondo.
> Io l'ho comprato due volte, ma niente da fare. Non mi piace.
> 
> 
> ...


ok, allora il CE4 lo boccio, risparmio e non lo provo nemmeno. Il fumo lo voglio bollente. Con le mie, rollate, mi scottavo e per me il fumo è così. Il secondo è il classico Phantom, è quello che uso io, il tipo di seconda generazione (con più spire nella resistenza, più potente. Insomma, quello che usa OmegaVape). Ah, hai già fatto il Dry Burn? Io sì, e funziona. Cioè, all'inizio se non stai attenta bruci tutto, poi ci riesci e allunghi la vita del cartom/atom o come si chiama di circa il doppio.

Azz, batteria discreta, nevvero?
Io non ho 2 nere del kit, la passthrough nera e una blu metallizzata di riserva di marca ignota (l'unica presa in un negozio fisico)...

sai che stavo pensando di prendere una VV (varivolt)? Per spingere di più il tiro. Omegavape, ovviamente. Già che costa molto, la vorrei buona. Tu che ne pensi?


----------



## Ultimo (22 Gennaio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> secondo me siete spinte dal piacere di avere qualcosa da tenere in bocca, in un certo senso che soddisfi la mancanza.



Porco!


----------



## Simy (22 Gennaio 2013)

Ma la smettete co sta cazzata che vi fa pure male


----------



## Tebe (22 Gennaio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> bene, allora è tempo che tu passi alla fase 2: farsi il liquido base partendo dagli ingredienti. Uno e un solo nome: INAWERA. Inodore, insapore (lo so, il dolciastro della bese di FA ti piace, ma costa menissimo ed è purissimo)
> 
> a MIO parere, migliori ditte di aromi (testati):
> 
> ...




Minchia, prendo nota. Soprattutto i cinesi. Ora vado a vedere cos'hanno e cosa posso comprare.

Per la base ho deciso di prendere il tutto in farmacia visto che non ho bisogno di nicotina
Ho l'aroma virginia preso da flavourt che mi piace un sacco e si trova.

Mi prenoto per il tuo tutto con furore!:mrgreen:


Io preferisco mischiare liquidi già pronti e magari aggiustarli con qualcosa...

Ormai ho trovato il mio mix perfetto con i tre aromi, ma continuo a provare.


----------



## Tebe (22 Gennaio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ok, allora il CE4 lo boccio, risparmio e non lo provo nemmeno. Il fumo lo voglio bollente. Con le mie, rollate, mi scottavo e per me il fumo è così. Il secondo è il classico Phantom, è quello che uso io, il tipo di seconda generazione (con più spire nella resistenza, più potente. Insomma, quello che usa OmegaVape). Ah, hai già fatto il Dry Burn? Io sì, e funziona. Cioè, all'inizio se non stai attenta bruci tutto, poi ci riesci e allunghi la vita del cartom/atom o come si chiama di circa il doppio.
> 
> Azz, batteria discreta, nevvero?
> Io non ho 2 nere del kit, la passthrough nera e una blu metallizzata di riserva di marca ignota (l'unica presa in un negozio fisico)...
> ...



Credo che sia il top, davvero una e-cig estrema.
Se non sbaglio ce l'ha un collega di Mattia, l'ha appena comprata.
Vuoi che chieda info?


----------



## Annuccia (22 Gennaio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Carico il serbatoio circa quattro volte al giorno, ma lo carico a metà.
> Sto notando che abbassando la nicotina "ciuccio di più".
> Mattia lo carica meno, ma usa nicotina 18 e fuma comunque
> 
> ...


non bevo....:rotfl:
parlavo di bevutine perchè mi è capitato di trovarmi un pò di liquido tra le labbra...ma anna mi ha detto che capita...(io credovo di aver tenuta inclinata la sig inavvertitamente)
abbiamo anche riso perchè le ho detto che il sapore mi è piaciuto....mi sono leccata le labbra per un pò:rotfl:
ma non "la bevo"tranqui..so che fa male.


anche io la ricarico un 4 volte..ma non a metà....
starò fumando di più...?...

con le sigarette mi rendevo conto..dal numero...
l'affare elettronico lo ciiccio più spesso....perchè posso ovunque...
con le altre no...


piano piano si diminuisce?


----------



## AnnaBlume (22 Gennaio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Minchia, prendo nota. Soprattutto i cinesi. Ora vado a vedere cos'hanno e cosa posso comprare.
> 
> Per la base ho deciso di prendere il tutto in farmacia visto che non ho bisogno di nicotina
> Ho l'aroma virginia preso da flavourt che mi piace un sacco e si trova.
> ...



ok,  avrai "tutto con furore"!!!!! Ma attenzione che è secco, tostato e forte :mrgreen:. Il dolce mi fa :bleah:

se vuoi, ti posso anche far provare un sacco di cose dalle ditte americane. Sono follemente buone, specie gli absolute. Sono estratti estremamente concentrati delle cose vere, biologiche. Il cacao è proprio il cacao all'ennesima potenza: nero, amaro, avvolgente. Una roba assurda. Costano e bisogna usarne con mano leggerissima (sono densi, superconcentrati) ma sono pazzeschi. Ne ho molti (e l'ho già pagati: via il dente, via il dolore): tu chiedi, io diluisco e spedisco :mrgreen:


----------



## AnnaBlume (22 Gennaio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Credo che sia il top, davvero una e-cig estrema.
> Se non sbaglio ce l'ha un collega di Mattia, l'ha appena comprata.
> Vuoi che chieda info?


eh, magari! Vorrei sapere precisamente se vale la pena per il sistema phantom, e a quanto al max devo portare la tensione prima di bruciare tutta la resistenza :mrgreen:


----------



## Ultimo (22 Gennaio 2013)

Ma dove trovate il tempo di fare tutte ste cose? minchia papà! siete magiche!


----------



## AnnaBlume (22 Gennaio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> piano piano si diminuisce?


a me è capitato così. Prima circa 4, 5 ricariche (fino al cosino bianco, eh, non fino all'orlo che poi ti gorgoglia e soffochi la resistenza). Ora max 2 ricariche. A volte 1 sola.


----------



## AnnaBlume (22 Gennaio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> Ma la smettete co sta cazzata che vi fa pure male




sssshhhhhh. Non qui


----------



## Annuccia (22 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ma dove trovate il tempo di fare tutte ste cose? minchia papà! siete magiche!



mica ci vuole chissachè....

3 minuti


----------



## AnnaBlume (22 Gennaio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Per la base ho deciso di prendere il tutto in farmacia visto che non ho bisogno di nicotina
> Ho l'aroma virginia preso da flavourt che mi piace un sacco e si trova.


brava per la farmacia, io il glicole qui non lo trovo, dunque online per online, ho preso tutto da Inawera così le spese di spedizione le ho pagate una sola volta.

Hm...quando riavrai il cioccolato FA, mi faresti una boccettina ina ina del tuo mix diabetizzante e me lo manderesti? Così provo anche io il superdolce mandorloso cioccolatoso :mrgreen:


----------



## AnnaBlume (22 Gennaio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Credo che sia il top, davvero una e-cig estrema.
> Se non sbaglio ce l'ha un collega di Mattia, l'ha appena comprata.
> Vuoi che chieda info?


io paro di batteria VV, eh, non il sistema Big Battery. Queste ultime so che sono le ferrari davvero, ma sono grossi come cacciaviti enormi, non le voglio


----------



## contepinceton (22 Gennaio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> questo fa un fumo più freddo, con note più acute. Il gusto non è rotondo.
> Io l'ho comprato due volte, ma niente da fare. Non mi piace.
> 
> 
> ...


Ma quella nera è la mia...
solo che ieri sera...
una maialamento
prima ho provato a caricarla dal verso sbagliato...per cui quando l'ho chiusa è venuto fuori tutto il liquido, allora ho provato dalla parte della resistenza e nuovo maialamento...alla fine...sono riuscito a caricarla dal foro giusto che non mi ricordavo più dove fosse...

Poi ho visto video su youtube...ma parlano tutto con termini strani....

nicotina 0,9...

Avevo provato il 18...ma mi girava la testa...


----------



## Simy (22 Gennaio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> sssshhhhhh. Non qui


:blu:


----------



## Tebe (22 Gennaio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma quella nera è la mia...
> solo che ieri sera...
> una maialamento
> prima ho provato a caricarla dal verso sbagliato...per cui quando l'ho chiusa è venuto fuori tutto il liquido, allora ho provato dalla parte della resistenza e nuovo maialamento...alla fine...sono riuscito a caricarla dal foro giusto che non mi ricordavo più dove fosse...
> ...



beccato.
Pure tu con la sigaretta elettronica:mrgreen:

Io nei forum di sigarette elettroniche o su youtube non vado.
Non li capisco manco io.
parlano strano.

Tu chiedi a me ed annaB e vedrai che ti diciamo tutto!

Che aroma usi?
Nicotina?


----------



## Tebe (22 Gennaio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> non bevo....:rotfl:
> parlavo di bevutine perchè mi è capitato di trovarmi un pò di liquido tra le labbra...ma anna mi ha detto che capita...(io credovo di aver tenuta inclinata la sig inavvertitamente)
> abbiamo anche riso perchè le ho detto che il sapore mi è piaciuto....mi sono leccata le labbra per un pò:rotfl:
> ma non "la bevo"tranqui..so che fa male.
> ...




sembra di fumare di più, ma la percentuale di nicotina è minore in proporzione, quindi tranquilla.
E se se assumi più nicotina è il tuo corpo che ti avverte, con una leggera nausea o giramenti di testa.
Esattamente come capta quando fai delle serate iper fumo che io giorno dopo ti senti di catrame.


e si, anche io ogni tanto bevo:mrgreen:

Tutte le e-cig perdono un pò.
Normale


----------



## Tebe (22 Gennaio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ok,  avrai "tutto con furore"!!!!! Ma attenzione che è secco, tostato e forte :mrgreen:. Il dolce mi fa :bleah:
> 
> se vuoi, ti posso anche far provare un sacco di cose dalle ditte americane. Sono follemente buone, specie gli absolute. Sono estratti estremamente concentrati delle cose vere, biologiche. Il cacao è proprio il cacao all'ennesima potenza: nero, amaro, avvolgente. Una roba assurda. Costano e bisogna usarne con mano leggerissima (sono densi, superconcentrati) ma sono pazzeschi. Ne ho molti (e l'ho già pagati: via il dente, via il dolore): tu chiedi, io diluisco e spedisco :mrgreen:




....cacao.....ho le bave....


----------



## Tebe (22 Gennaio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> brava per la farmacia, io il glicole qui non lo trovo, dunque online per online, ho preso tutto da Inawera così le spese di spedizione le ho pagate una sola volta.
> 
> Hm...quando riavrai il cioccolato FA, mi faresti una boccettina ina ina del tuo mix diabetizzante e me lo manderesti? Così provo anche io il superdolce mandorloso cioccolatoso :mrgreen:


il glicole te lo procuro io con i miei potenti mezzi.
tra i miei broccolatori ho un farmacista che mi procura di tutto. In cambio io vado a fargli le punture ai suoi gatti, ai suo cani e pure alle sue due tartarughe terrestri, quando hanno bisogno.
L'unico farmacista al mondo che si impressiona con gli aghi.

(presso praticamente gratis...:mrgreen

e poi chiedo a Mattia per la turbo e-cig e appena accalappio il cioccolato dell flavo....
ti faccio il mix diabetico


----------



## contepinceton (22 Gennaio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> beccato.
> Pure tu con la sigaretta elettronica:mrgreen:
> 
> Io nei forum di sigarette elettroniche o su youtube non vado.
> ...


Non mi ricordo il nome...ma sa di tabacco dolciastro come piace a me...
Nicotina 0,9...
Ma a me sta roba ha fatto come un effetto di aereosol...
Mi si è aperto tutto...


----------



## Tebe (22 Gennaio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Non mi ricordo il nome...ma sa di tabacco dolciastro come piace a me...
> Nicotina 0,9...
> Ma a me sta roba ha fatto come un effetto di aereosol...
> Mi si è aperto tutto...


9 è già buono. In genere chi comincia con la e-cig aumenta di botto la nicotina, poi scende...
hai cominciato ieri?

Effetto aereosol....:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (22 Gennaio 2013)

business geniale, chapeau all'inventore.
devo averlo gia detto solo una dozzina di volte...forza di volontà : tanti soldi risparmiati e una bella soddisfazione personale


----------



## lothar57 (22 Gennaio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Non mi ricordo il nome...ma sa di tabacco dolciastro come piace a me...
> Nicotina 0,9...
> Ma a me sta roba ha fatto come un effetto di aereosol...
> Mi si è aperto tutto...


  Conte fai come me..butta via tutto e stop..la sigarette elettronica.....ma insomma capisco Tebe..sai a lei manca quindi succhia quel che puo'..cioe'la finta sigaretta...poverina..ma tu??il Grande Conte di Cornaredo????a proposito se ieri verso le 13 hai sentito un'improvviso bang..ero io sieme ad una Panamera..correvamo il Gp del Passante di Mestre..ahahahahh...


----------



## viola di mare (22 Gennaio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> :mrgreen:
> 
> Visto che sono stata la prima a parlare di sigaretta elettronica qui dentro, sul blog, perchè ero rimasta stupita dal fatto che dopo averle tentate tutte per smettere di fumare, ma tutte tutte, e i risultati sono sempre stati non solo pessimi, ma contro producenti perchè fumavo doppio...insomma, ero rimasta stupita che..
> Funzionasse.
> ...


ciao, a me hanno regalato questa:



e il liquido è black old tobacco...
il sapore mi piace, ma non riesco a fumare solo questa, dopo pranzo o dopo cena una sigaretta vera devo proprio fumarla.
questo liquido si avvicina molto all'aroma di una sigaretta vera, anche in gola mi da quell'effetto, se fumo qualcosa aromatizzato non mi da l'impressione di fumare :unhappy:

vorrei smettere ma non ci riesco... non sono ancora pronta!


----------



## Ultimo (22 Gennaio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> mica ci vuole chissachè....
> 
> 3 minuti


:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen: bhe....:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Annuccia (22 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen: bhe....:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Ultimo (22 Gennaio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


>



Ho detto qualcosa? :mrgreen: mi pare di no! perchè quella faccia oscura? :mrgreen:


----------



## Sbriciolata (22 Gennaio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> business geniale, chapeau all'inventore.
> devo averlo gia detto solo una dozzina di volte...forza di volontà : tanti soldi risparmiati e una bella soddisfazione personale


se lo ripeti ancora chiedo ad Admin di metterti Teomondo Scrofalo come avatar, senza possibilità di modificarlo. Esaltata:mrgreen:


----------



## Annuccia (22 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ho detto qualcosa? :mrgreen: mi pare di no! perchè quella faccia oscura? :mrgreen:


mi sembrava un tantino presa in giro....vado a cucinare i carciofi.....


----------



## Ultimo (22 Gennaio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> mi sembrava un tantino presa in giro....vado a cucinare i carciofi.....



Io che prendo in giro? Hai per caso notato in questi ultimi tempi che prendo in giro o provoco per caso?


----------



## Sbriciolata (22 Gennaio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> questo fa un fumo più freddo, con note più acute. Il gusto non è rotondo.
> Io l'ho comprato due volte, ma niente da fare. Non mi piace.
> 
> 
> ...


è uguale alla mia, tranne il colore.


----------



## AnnaBlume (22 Gennaio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> business geniale, chapeau all'inventore.
> devo averlo gia detto solo una dozzina di volte...forza di volontà : tanti soldi risparmiati e una bella soddisfazione personale



ma perché? Me lo chiedo spesso. Perché non vale se si prende una strada più lunga e meno ripida? E' un po' cattolica, 'sta cosa, per la quale se fatichi di più sei più bravo. Per come la vedo io, se arrivi allo steso risultato, le cose sono pari... e in ogni caso, ad esempio, sia io che Tebe, col metodo classico c'abbiamo provato. Nisba. Zero assoluto. Risultato non solo non raggiunto, ma nemmeno sfiorato, dunque...?

Poi, l'ho già detto: smettere la nicotina di botto causa immediatamente un aumento ponderale (la nicotina aumenta il metabolismo, e non di poco). Solo metabolismi brucianti come quello di Tebe non notano la differenza, quelli normali sì. Guardati intorno fra i tuoi amici: chiunque abbia smesso di botto è ingrassato. Ora, c'è chi lo sopporta e chi no. Io no. Frivola o non frivola, le cose stanno così. La mia taglia non si tocca :mrgreen:


----------



## Minerva (22 Gennaio 2013)

:mrgreen:con l'anzianità lo sai che si diventa noiosi





Sbriciolata ha detto:


> se lo ripeti ancora chiedo ad Admin di metterti Teomondo Scrofalo come avatar, senza possibilità di modificarlo. Esaltata:mrgreen:


----------



## Minerva (22 Gennaio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ma perché? Me lo chiedo spesso. Perché non vale se si prende una strada più lunga e meno ripida? E' un po' cattolica, 'sta cosa, per la quale se fatichi di più sei più bravo. Per come la vedo io, se arrivi allo steso risultato, le cose sono pari... e in ogni caso, ad esempio, sia io che Tebe, col metodo classico c'abbiamo provato. Nisba. Zero assoluto. Risultato non solo non raggiunto, ma nemmeno sfiorato, dunque...?
> 
> Poi, l'ho già detto: smettere la nicotina di botto causa immediatamente un aumento ponderale (la nicotina aumenta il metabolismo, e non di poco). Solo metabolismi brucianti come quello di Tebe non notano la differenza, quelli normali sì. Guardati intorno fra i tuoi amici: chiunque abbia smesso di botto è ingrassato. Ora, c'è chi lo sopporta e chi no. Io no. Frivola o non frivola, le cose stanno così. La mia taglia non si tocca :mrgreen:


sì, ognuno fa un po' come gli pare.
cattolica mi fa ridere, però


----------



## contepinceton (22 Gennaio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> 9 è già buono. In genere chi comincia con la e-cig aumenta di botto la nicotina, poi scende...
> hai cominciato ieri?
> 
> Effetto aereosol....:rotfl::rotfl:


no è un mese...
sai un regalo...


----------



## contepinceton (22 Gennaio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Conte fai come me..butta via tutto e stop..la sigarette elettronica.....ma insomma capisco Tebe..sai a lei manca quindi succhia quel che puo'..cioe'la finta sigaretta...poverina..ma tu??il Grande Conte di Cornaredo????a proposito se ieri verso le 13 hai sentito un'improvviso bang..ero io sieme ad una Panamera..correvamo il Gp del Passante di Mestre..ahahahahh...


Ma porcc...porc...
ero in zona nel pomeriggio...
Ma ho fatto di peggio...
tornando ho affrontato la terribile ss53 postumia...
Una strada peggio della porrettana...perchè dovevo fermarmi a Vedelago...
Ivi abita l'opus 480 di V.Mascioni anno 1935...
Che organo...così maschio...


----------



## contepinceton (22 Gennaio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> sì, ognuno fa un po' come gli pare.
> cattolica mi fa ridere, però


Infatti...io direi...che so...
Mormona...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## lothar57 (22 Gennaio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma porcc...porc...
> ero in zona nel pomeriggio...
> Ma ho fatto di peggio...
> tornando ho affrontato la terribile ss53 postumia...
> ...



sai che davvero ti ho pensato???be'un po'di piu'a Chiara...ahahhah...solo amico mio era tardi,guidavo da due ore e voelvo arrivare a casa..se no ti avrei tlefonato....si fatta la ss53.fa schifo come tuute le vostre maledette statali...esempio quella che da PD va'a Rosa'...bellina eh???


----------



## contepinceton (22 Gennaio 2013)

lothar57 ha detto:


> sai che davvero ti ho pensato???be'un po'di piu'a Chiara...ahahhah...solo amico mio era tardi,guidavo da due ore e voelvo arrivare a casa..se no ti avrei tlefonato....si fatta la ss53.fa schifo come tuute le vostre maledette statali...esempio quella che da PD va'a Rosa'...bellina eh???


Guarda....
Allora capisci a noi come mai ci monta il nervoso no?
Siamo con queste strade qui...no?
Fanno veramente cagare...

Poi andiamo in altri posti...e rimaniamo di merda...
In Italia esistono superstrade deserte che finiscono nei campi...
Mai finite....

Ma che noi abbiamo contribuito a pagare...

http://www.incompiutosiciliano.org/opere/elenco

Fa paura sto elenco, e ce n'è per tutti...
Ma se solo lo stato finisse ste opere porco casso...


----------



## AnnaBlume (22 Gennaio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> sì, ognuno fa un po' come gli pare.
> cattolica mi fa ridere, però


beh, per cattolica intendevo l'apoteosi della volontà nonostante e del dolore. Più ti sforzi, fai fatica e penitenza, più il premio diventa dolce. Secondo me il premio è dolce uguale, e se di penitenza ne fai meno, sei più felice :mrgreen:


----------



## Minerva (22 Gennaio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> beh, per cattolica intendevo l'apoteosi della volontà nonostante e del dolore. Più ti sforzi, fai fatica e penitenza, più il premio diventa dolce. Secondo me il premio è dolce uguale, e se di penitenza ne fai meno, sei più felice :mrgreen:


mi sfugge il concetto di penitenza.
fumavo  più di un pacchetto di sigarette; ho deciso di smettere e l'ho fatto, stop.non è che abbia sofferto fisicamente o mi sia stracciata le vesti dall'astinenza.
 naturalmente non sono ingrassata di un etto; ho la pelle più bella, più salute etc


----------



## contepinceton (22 Gennaio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> beh, per cattolica intendevo l'apoteosi della volontà nonostante e del dolore. Più ti sforzi, fai fatica e penitenza, più il premio diventa dolce. Secondo me il premio è dolce uguale, e se di penitenza ne fai meno, sei più felice :mrgreen:


:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:
Ma quello che dici non ha niente a che vedere con sto concetto...
Ricorda è la grazia di Dio che redime...
Non certo le opere di pietà eh?

A norma di Matteo.

Misericordia io voglio e non sacrifici.

Se poi tu dici che storicamente c'è stato lo scandalo delle indulgenze...è un altro paio di maniche...ma

Tre sono i significati principali del termine "cattolico": etimologico, confessionale, teologico. Come detto, il termine "cattolico" viene dal greco , che significa "completo, secondo il tutto". il riconoscimento che la Chiesa fondata da Cristo, grazie alla sua opera missionaria, che ha origine da un preciso mandato del Suo Fondatore, aperta, si rivolge all'interezza del disegno salvifico. Questo il significato primo del termine, cos come viene esplicitato nel Credo cristiano: "Credo la Chiesa una, santa, cattolica, apostolica...". Con le separazioni in seno alla Chiesa cristiana originaria, separazioni avvenute gi nei primi secoli, ma poi inaspritesi con la separazione dall'Oriente cristiano (1054) e con le Riforme protestanti del XVI secolo, il termine "cattolico" ha assunto un significato "confessionale", ad indicare quella parte della Chiesa cristiana originaria, fedele al Vescovo e Papa di Roma, e che riconoscono in lui l'autoritÃ  suprema della Chiesa. Ci non toglie che molte confessioni cristiane utilizzano il termine "cattolico" in riferimento a se stesse in rapporto alla Chiesa universale, dando tuttavia al termine significati teologici differenti.

Ma forse tu intendevi dire..."beghina di paese" no?
Quelle appunto si che si credono sante
solo perchè dicono le preghiere
tutti i giorno in ginocchio...

Ma tu mia cara non sai come stufano i confessori...

In confessionale, sappilo, raccontano sempre e solo i peccati degli altri....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (22 Gennaio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> business geniale, chapeau all'inventore.
> devo averlo gia detto solo una dozzina di volte...forza di volontà : tanti soldi risparmiati e una bella soddisfazione personale



giusto perchè ci vuoi omologare tutti.
Ok


----------



## Tebe (22 Gennaio 2013)

Oggettivamente non capisco la demonizzazione o la presa in giro, o qualsiasi altra cosa, della sigaretta elettronica in base ad un pensiero.

Tra l'altro proprio in questo 3g,dove scrivono persone che invece dimostrano il contrario.
Ovvero che non sempre basta quello che basta a voi.

Quindi?
Cosa vi turba?

Qual'è la non accettazione di un metodo diverso?


----------



## Sbriciolata (22 Gennaio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Oggettivamente non capisco la demonizzazione o la presa in giro, o qualsiasi altra cosa, della sigaretta elettronica in base ad un pensiero.
> 
> Tra l'altro proprio in questo *3g,dove scrivono persone persone persone *che invece dimostrano il contrario.
> Ovvero che non sempre basta quello che basta a voi.
> ...


si è scaricata la batteria?:mrgreen:


----------



## Minerva (22 Gennaio 2013)

ossignur la demonizzazione.mi turba solo l'accento del solito qual è, per il resto chiedo scusa  ...non lo faccio più





Tebe ha detto:


> Oggettivamente non capisco la demonizzazione o la presa in giro, o qualsiasi altra cosa, della sigaretta elettronica in base ad un pensiero.
> 
> Tra l'altro proprio in questo 3g,dove scrivono persone che invece dimostrano il contrario.
> Ovvero che non sempre basta quello che basta a voi.
> ...


----------



## Tebe (22 Gennaio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ossignur la demonizzazione.mi turba solo l'accento del solito qual è, per il resto chiedo scusa  ...non lo faccio più



no no, puoi farlo.
La mia è una domanda seria.
E' evidente che alcuni la "prendono" in giro bollandola come una cosa poco seria e di moda, visto che basta la forza di volontà e fai i complimenti all'inventore.
Da quando ne parliamo è evidente sia qui che in altri 3d

Vorrei davvero capire qual'è la discriminante se uno smette con la e-cig o con la forza di volontà.


Sono seria non sto facendo la creti.


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Gennaio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> mi sfugge il concetto di penitenza.
> fumavo più di un pacchetto di sigarette; ho deciso di smettere e l'ho fatto, stop.non è che abbia sofferto fisicamente o mi sia stracciata le vesti dall'astinenza.
> naturalmente non sono ingrassata di un etto; ho la pelle più bella, più salute etc


Ma non è che sono tutti come te (per fortuna), disgraziata. Che minchia di ragionamento. C'è gente che ce la fa e gente che no come per tutto. Che facciamo? Se uno non ce la fa da solo lasciamolo morire di tumore, no? Ebbè.


----------



## Minerva (22 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma non è che sono tutti come te (per fortuna), disgraziata. Che minchia di ragionamento. C'è gente che ce la fa e gente che no come per tutto. Che facciamo? *Se uno non ce la fa da solo lasciamolo morire di tumore, no?* Ebbè.


penso di non dover nemmeno rispondere a questa idiozia.


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Gennaio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> penso di non dover nemmeno rispondere a questa idiozia.


Eh, e che fai? Se uno deve farcela con la volontà e non ci arriva, se la sigaretta elettronica ed altri rimedi non vanno bene, COSA FAI ESATTAMENTE?


----------



## Minerva (22 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Eh, e che fai? Se uno deve farcela con la volontà e non ci arriva, se la sigaretta elettronica ed altri rimedi *non vanno bene*, COSA FAI ESATTAMENTE?


dall'affermazione del piacere della forza di volontà siamo arrivati a dire che io non condanno fortemente questo metodo al punto che nessuno debba usarlo .
magari rileggi


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Gennaio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> dall'affermazione del piacere della forza di volontà siamo arrivati a dire che io non condanno fortemente questo metodo al punto che nessuno debba usarlo .
> magari rileggi


Ti fai gioco di chi usa metodi di aiuto alla lotta contro il fumo, scienziatona.


----------



## Sbriciolata (22 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ti fai gioco di chi usa metodi di aiuto alla lotta contro il fumo, scienziatona.


e che è... 'o zappatore? Io ho letto che Minerva andava fiera di avercela fatta solo con la forza di volontà. Poi c'è tanta genta che ha dubbi sulla cosa. Pure io... degli effetti nel lungo periodo, intendo. Ma non ho visto nessun intento di farsi gioco di alcunchè. E tu stai calmo, che l'unico vizio che hai è la pepsi twist.


----------



## Minerva (22 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ti fai gioco di chi usa metodi di aiuto alla lotta contro il fumo, scienziatona.


questo tuo zelo sociale ti fa onore


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Gennaio 2013)

Aggiungo che non condannarli ma irridere chi ne fa uso è come piazzare una monetina quando passa il tizio dell'offerta in chiesa per poi ritirarla con una cordicella subito dopo.


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Gennaio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> e che è... 'o zappatore? Io ho letto che Minerva andava fiera di avercela fatta solo con la forza di volontà. Poi c'è tanta genta che ha dubbi sulla cosa. Pure io... degli effetti nel lungo periodo, intendo. Ma non ho visto nessun intento di farsi gioco di alcunchè. E tu stai calmo, che l'unico vizio che hai è la pepsi twist.


Ma tu hai dubbi su tutto, che cazzo c'entra. Pure io ho dubbi sul funzionamento di sta sigaretta, ma mica mi metto a rompere i coglioni alla cazzo di cane a chi la usa come l'amica tua. 



P.S: l'unico vizio che ho sono le donne. E la pepsi twist. Prendi nota.


----------



## Minerva (22 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Aggiungo che non condannarli ma irridere chi ne fa uso è come piazzare una monetina quando passa il tizio dell'offerta in chiesa per poi ritirarla con una cordicella subito dopo.


ti stimo molto


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Gennaio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ti stimo molto


Io no, imbolsita vecchia bacucca di mezz'età che altro non sei.


----------



## Spider (22 Gennaio 2013)

...non fate incazzare il "succhiapiselli"...


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Gennaio 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> ...non fate incazzare il "succhiapiselli"...


Ma quanto rosichi tu da uno a dieci, più infinito?


----------



## babsi (22 Gennaio 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> ...non fate incazzare il "succhiapiselli"...


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Gennaio 2013)

babsi ha detto:


>


Joey Blow, Blow Job. L'arguzia non conosce limiti.


----------



## contepinceton (22 Gennaio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> dall'affermazione del piacere della forza di volontà siamo arrivati a dire che io non condanno fortemente questo metodo al punto che nessuno debba usarlo .
> magari rileggi


Però che brutto sentirsi sempre dire "rileggi"
non sarebbe più cortese dire..."magari mi sono spiegata male?"...

Poi dai la e ciga...

Dai fa tendenza no?

E' come il fenomeno della moda no?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Che bisogno c'è investire una montagna di denaro su vestiti che nessuno indosserà mai?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Spider (22 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Joey Blow, *Blow Job*. L'arguzia non conosce limiti.


siscrivetuttoattaccatotiè!


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Gennaio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Però che brutto sentirsi sempre dire "rileggi"
> non sarebbe più cortese dire..."magari mi sono spiegata male?"...


Il che, casomai, mi pare ben più probabile perchè a) basta saper leggere e b) non ho capito solo io a quel modo. Ma il fatto è che NON SI E' ESPRESSA MALE. Altro che rileggi e cotica.


----------



## Minerva (22 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Il che, casomai, mi pare ben più probabile perchè a) basta saper leggere e b) non ho capito solo io a quel modo. Ma il fatto è che NON SI E' ESPRESSA MALE. Altro che rileggi e cotica.


è bello il fatto che tu ti batta per una causa giusta


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Gennaio 2013)

Senza contare che con molta probabilità la facilità o meno nello smettere di fumare ha più di qualcosa a che vedere con l'assuefazione fisica, che varia da organismo ad organismo, a certe sostanze con cui farciscono le sigarette, che non con la mera e semplice forza di volontà.


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Gennaio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> è bello il fatto che tu ti batta per una causa giusta


Ma è più per darti addosso, per la verità. Che mi piace ottundere l'ottuso. Od ottusa, nello specifico.


----------



## Minerva (22 Gennaio 2013)

grande!





Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma è più per darti addosso, per la verità. Che mi piace ottundere l'ottuso. Od ottusa, nello specifico.


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Gennaio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> grande!


Vecchia rincoglionita!^^


----------



## Tebe (22 Gennaio 2013)

*Nicotina e DNA*

[h=2]La dipendenza da nicotina è scritta nel DNA[/h]Alcune *mutazioni genetiche *in 4 *cromosomi *influiscono sulla scelta di iniziare a fumare, sul numero di sigarette consumate e sulla capacità di smettere. E' quanto hanno appurato tre studi pubblicati "_Nature Genetics_".
Le *varianti genetiche* associate alla decisione di iniziare a fumare sono state individuate nel *cromosoma 11*, quelle per smettere nel *9*, e quelle legate al numero di sigarette fumate ogni giorno (il doppio di chi è privo delle mutazioni) ai *cromosomi 8* e *19*.


link

http://news.paginemediche.it/it/230...enza-da-nicotina-e-scritta-nel-dna.aspx?c1=36


----------



## Tebe (22 Gennaio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> *La dipendenza da nicotina è scritta nel DNA*
> 
> Alcune *mutazioni genetiche *in 4 *cromosomi *influiscono sulla scelta di iniziare a fumare, sul numero di sigarette consumate e sulla capacità di smettere. E' quanto hanno appurato tre studi pubblicati "_Nature Genetics_".
> Le *varianti genetiche* associate alla decisione di iniziare a fumare sono state individuate nel *cromosoma 11*, quelle per smettere nel *9*, e quelle legate al numero di sigarette fumate ogni giorno (il doppio di chi è privo delle mutazioni) ai *cromosomi 8* e *19*.
> ...



potrebbe essere una spiegazione del perchè alcuni ce la fanno con la sola forza di volontà e altri no.


----------



## Tebe (22 Gennaio 2013)

*Articolo AIRC (ricerca sul cancro)*

Direi che sulla fonte airc non ci sono dubbi

_Alcune persone sono geneticamente più portate a fumare: colpa di una variante genetica che aumenta il rischio poi di ammalarsi di cancro. Ecco le 3 conseguenze pratiche della scoperta, frutto della ricerca condotta dalla Fondazione Irccs Istituto Nazionale dei Tumori e finanziata dall'Associazione Italiana per la ricerca sul cancro_
Fumatori si nasce, almeno in parte. L'irresistibile fascino delle sigarette e il pericolo di sviluppare un tumore ai polmoni sono parzialmente scritti nel patrimonio genetico che ciascuno di noi eredita alla sua nascita.
Ma, sia ben chiaro, la volontà del singolo di accendersi una bionda fa pur sempre la sua parte. Ora, però, i ricercatori della Fondazione IRCCS Istituto Nazionale dei Tumori di Milano, diretti da Tommaso Dragani, hanno identificato un gene, il CHRNA5, responsabile della maggiore predisposizione all'abitudine al fumo di sigaretta e collegato al rischio di cancro polmonare.

Sono i risultati di un lavoro tutto italiano, finanziato da AIRC, pubblicato sul prestigioso giornale scientifico JNCI (Journal of the National Cancer Institute) che porta a compimento il lavoro iniziato da studi condotti in migliaia di individui da grossi consorzi internazionali negli anni scorsi.

Una scoperta utile anche per quei fumatori che vorrebbero smettere perché adesso i ricercatori hanno un nuovo "bersaglio" da colpire con farmaci mirati contro il responsabile genetico della dipendenza da nicotina, ma anche con la messa a punto di supporti psicologici più intensi.

"Con questa ricerca su JNCI abbiamo, finalmente, identificato il gene coinvolto, il CHRNA5, e il meccanismo molecolare responsabile dell'attitudine alla nicotina. In sostanza, abbiamo scoperto che varianti presenti nel DNA degli individui a più elevato rischio sia di cancro polmonare che di abitudine al fumo causano una riduzione dei livelli del prodotto di questo gene" chiarisce Stefania Falvella, prima autrice del lavoro.

"Finora - spiega Tommaso Dragani - era stata individuata un'ampia regione del cromosoma 15 contenente sei geni associata all'abitudine al fumo di sigaretta, al rischio di cancro polmonare e di malattie vascolari.
I ricercatori non erano però riusciti a individuare il singolo gene coinvolto, né a capire il motivo per cui alcuni individui hanno una maggiore predisposizione a fumare sigarette rispetto ad altri".

Confrontando il DNA dei forti fumatori con quello dei non fumatori e il DNA di persone sane con quello di persone con un carcinoma polmonare o con malattie vascolari, gli studi precedenti avevano, infatti, permesso di individuare in modo chiaro e inequivocabile l'esistenza di un preciso legame fra il genoma e i comportamenti nei confronti del tabacco. L'anno scorso, poi, il gruppo dell'Istituto Tumori di Milano, sulla rivista Clinical Cancer Research, aveva sia confermato ed esteso i dati dell'associazione tra la regione del cromosoma 15 e il rischio di tumore polmonare anche nella casistica italiana, sia dimostrato che due dei geni localizzati in questa regione (CHRNA3 e CHRNA5) erano associati anche ad alterazioni dei livelli quantitativi di espressione nel tessuto tumorale polmonare rispetto al tessuto normale.

Ma quali sono le conseguenze pratiche di questa scoperta? "Potrebbero esserci fin da subito tre ricadute concrete - conclude Dragani. Innanzi tutto attraverso l'analisi del DNA, possibile anche a partire da una goccia di sangue o da un po' di saliva, possiamo individuare le persone con una predisposizione genetica alla dipendenza da nicotina. Inoltre, i fumatori con la variante genetica di rischio potrebbero avere maggiori difficoltà a smettere e, per garantire loro una maggiore percentuale di successo, potrebbero seguire dei percorsi terapeutici e psicologici personalizzati (più intensi e accurati). Infine potrebbero essere disegnati dei nuovi farmaci, diretti specificamente contro il gene CHRNA5, da destinare solo alle persone selezionate con test genetico". "Lo studio pubblicato da JNCI - commenta Marco Pierotti, Direttore Scientifico della Fondazione IRCCS Istituto Nazionale dei Tumori - rappresenta un importante approdo dell'attività di ricerca più che ventennale di Tommaso Dragani riguardante la predisposizione ai tumori polmonari. Si tratta di un'ulteriore, significativo contributo che, a fianco delle campagne e dei provvedimenti legislativi contro il fumo, consente di affinare ulteriormente l'efficacia del contrasto al tabagismo".

"Questo ottimo risultato dimostra quanto la ricerca di AIRC sia concreta e abbia ricadute importanti sulla vita della collettività" sottolinea Maria Ines Colnaghi, direttore scientifico dell'Associazione Italiana per la ricerca sul cancro "Lo studio dei geni si traduce in prevenzione primaria, strumento principe per ridurre l'insorgenza e lo sviluppo del cancro".


link

http://www.airc.it/finanziamenti/progetti/abitudine-fumo-scritta-nel-dna/


----------



## contepinceton (22 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Senza contare che con molta probabilità la facilità o meno nello smettere di fumare ha più di qualcosa a che vedere con l'assuefazione fisica, che varia da organismo ad organismo, a certe sostanze con cui farciscono le sigarette, che non con la mera e semplice forza di volontà.


Mah dicono che sia l'aspetto psicologico quello duro...
Dicono che in tre giorni sei disintossicato dalla nicotina...
Quello che a me piace della cicca elettronica è che non puzza...
e non è invasiva sugli altri no?

Vedi dicono che per i non fumatori o peggio gli ex fumatori, quell'odore sia insopportabile...

Penso sia bello il concetto sostituite la sigaretta di carta e catrame come obsoleta...e usate questa da tempi tecnologici no?

Infatti mi ricordo che avevano fatto una siga elettronica a immagine e somiglianza di quella cartacea...ma quella faceva un po' ridere no?

La nicotina infine è un alcaloide ok...

Ma pensiamo solo a riuscire comunque liberare i nostri globuli rossi da un veleno letale...il monossido di carbonio....


Però Joey una cosa la dico...
Anni fa in 5 del mio paese siamo andati al corso del sert: due maschi e tre femmine...
Le femmine hanno smesso...
Noi due maschi no...

Io avevo smesso poi alternativamente per due mesi...
Ma appunto i miei fallimenti mi hanno reso sempre più debole no?

E va anche detto che era una palla micidiale vivere di portacenere, uscire dai locali...ecc..ecc..ecc..ecc...


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Gennaio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> potrebbe essere una spiegazione del perchè alcuni ce la fanno con la sola forza di volontà e altri no.


Mi pare piuttosto evidente.


----------



## AnnaBlume (22 Gennaio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> mi sfugge il concetto di penitenza.
> fumavo  più di un pacchetto di sigarette; ho deciso di smettere e l'ho fatto, stop.non è che abbia sofferto fisicamente o mi sia stracciata le vesti dall'astinenza.
> _naturalmente_ non sono ingrassata di un etto; ho la pelle più bella, più salute etc


beh, che dire, ho male interpretato. Quando parlavi di forza di volontà credevo dicessi: per quanto stai male e ululi per l'astinenza da nicotina, stringi i denti, sopporta comunque e sentiti forte. Sai che soddisfazione, poi!
Sarà che io senza nicotina ci "sgabbio" e altro che digrignare i denti...

Sull'ingrassare, ammetto che è il mio terrore, ma ho 3 amiche (non si conoscono) che hanno smesso (soffrendo molto) e dopo mesi, volontariamente, hanno ricominciato perché _naturalmente_ aumentate fra i 5 e gli 8 kg pur senza cambiare di una virgola l'alimentazione. Un'ipotesi del genere mi terrifica.


----------



## geko (22 Gennaio 2013)

Premetto che sono d'accordo con Minerva sul business che gira attorno all'aggeggio in questione. Poi se questa sigaretta elettronica aiuti sul serio a smettere di fumare (e poi anche di svapare) oppure no, non lo so perché non ho nè competenze necessarie, nè esperienza diretta, nè sufficienti riscontri empirici esterni sotto mano... Nel senso che la gente che conosco io, e che ne fa uso, è semplicemente passata da una dipendenza all'altra...  Però boh...
Inoltre non è ancora scientificamente possibile stabilire quali siano gli effetti a lungo termine sulla salute, quindi altro boh...

Però adotto un approccio differente...

AnnaBlume si dice addirittura _felice_, è convinta che riuscirà a smettere definitivamente. La vive con entusiasmo e si capisce. Lo stesso si può dire di Tebe. 
Io avevo smesso' solo' grazie alla famosa e tanto agognata forza di volontà... Una mattina, dopo un'impegnativa scalata in mountain bike, ho semplicemente gettato via il pacchetto ancora semipieno e da allora fine, stop, the end per qualche anno.  

Di recente, stupidamente, ho ricominciato. Attualmente fumo circa 30 marlboro light al giorno, insomma mi intossico parecchio... 
Siccome la forza di volontà per il momento non ce l'ho proprio, facciamo che la provo. 
Tanto ci sta che mi avanzino pure un po' di soldi in questo periodo. Parto scettico, molto scettico, anzi mi sa che ci sono più possibilità ch'io smetta proprio perché mi vergogno a farmi vedere in giro con quel coso, lo ammetto (non prendetevela eh!).

Comunque, siccome state facendo discorsi per me troppo complicati... Semplifico: 
*AnnaBlume*, da quel poco che ho capito, per me phantom dovrebbe andare bene. Che mi dici della Omega-WR? Thanks.


----------



## contepinceton (22 Gennaio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> beh, che dire, ho male interpretato. Quando parlavi di forza di volontà credevo dicessi: per quanto stai male e ululi per l'astinenza da nicotina, stringi i denti, sopporta comunque e sentiti forte. Sai che soddisfazione, poi!
> Sarà che io senza nicotina ci "sgabbio" e altro che digrignare i denti...
> 
> Sull'ingrassare, ammetto che è il mio terrore, ma ho 3 amiche (non si conoscono) che hanno smesso (soffrendo molto) e dopo mesi, volontariamente, hanno ricominciato perché _naturalmente_ aumentate fra i 5 e gli 8 kg pur senza cambiare di una virgola l'alimentazione. Un'ipotesi del genere mi terrifica.


Ma poi si smaltiscono quei kili eh?


----------



## Minerva (22 Gennaio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> beh, che dire, ho male interpretato. Quando parlavi di forza di volontà credevo dicessi: per quanto stai male e ululi per l'astinenza da nicotina, stringi i denti, sopporta comunque e sentiti forte. Sai che soddisfazione, poi!
> Sarà che io senza nicotina ci "sgabbio" e altro che digrignare i denti...
> 
> Sull'ingrassare, ammetto che è il mio terrore, ma ho 3 amiche (non si conoscono) che hanno smesso (soffrendo molto) e dopo mesi, volontariamente, hanno ricominciato perché _naturalmente_ aumentate fra i 5 e gli 8 kg pur senza cambiare di una virgola l'alimentazione. Un'ipotesi del genere mi terrifica.


dai che la cosa importante è che tu riesca a smettere e che rimanga bella snella...in qualsiasi modo ti venga più congeniale


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Gennaio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Mah dicono che sia l'aspetto psicologico quello duro...
> Dicono che in tre giorni sei disintossicato dalla nicotina...
> Quello che a me piace della cicca elettronica è che non puzza...
> e non è invasiva sugli altri no?
> ...


Per quanto posso dire, pur avendo fumato in certe occasioni ed a volte fumando ancora, non ho mai preso il vizio.


----------



## Tebe (22 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Mi pare piuttosto evidente.


anche per me era evidente, ancora prima della ricerca sul dna.
Fosse bastata la forza di volontà avrei smesso da anni, non credo mi manchi.
E' una dipendenza, e come tutte le dipendenze c'è sempre una predisposizione genetica (fonte, mio padre).
Non è solo volere, purtroppo.


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Gennaio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> beh, che dire, ho male interpretato. Quando parlavi di forza di volontà credevo dicessi: per quanto stai male e ululi per l'astinenza da nicotina, stringi i denti, sopporta comunque e sentiti forte. Sai che soddisfazione, poi!
> Sarà che io senza nicotina ci "sgabbio" e altro che digrignare i denti...
> 
> Sull'ingrassare, ammetto che è il mio terrore, ma ho 3 amiche (non si conoscono) che hanno smesso (soffrendo molto) e dopo mesi, volontariamente, hanno ricominciato perché _naturalmente_ aumentate fra i 5 e gli 8 kg pur senza cambiare di una virgola l'alimentazione. *Un'ipotesi del genere mi terrifica*.


Mah. Alla fine i chili in più si tolgono, davvero stavolta, con la forza di volontà. Per pulirti i polmoni ti servono invece ANNI. Vedi tu.


----------



## Tebe (22 Gennaio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Mah dicono che sia l'aspetto psicologico quello duro...
> Dicono che in tre giorni sei disintossicato dalla nicotina...
> Quello che a me piace della cicca elettronica è che non puzza...
> e non è invasiva sugli altri no?
> ...



infatti io cricco sull'aspetto psicologico.

Porca trottola


----------



## Tebe (22 Gennaio 2013)

geko ha detto:


> Premetto che sono d'accordo con Minerva sul business che gira attorno all'aggeggio in questione. Poi se questa sigaretta elettronica aiuti sul serio a smettere di fumare (e poi anche di svapare) oppure no, non lo so perché non ho nè competenze necessarie, nè esperienza diretta, nè sufficienti riscontri empirici esterni sotto mano... Nel senso che la gente che conosco io, e che ne fa uso, è semplicemente passata da una dipendenza all'altra...  Però boh...
> Inoltre non è ancora scientificamente possibile stabilire quali siano gli effetti a lungo termine sulla salute, quindi altro boh...
> 
> Però adotto un approccio differente...
> ...




anche se non sonno AnnaBmrgreen, la mia è uguale, anche se di altra marca ed è perfetta.
Ma uguale importanza ha anche la nicotina e il gusto.
Per usarla bene devi incastrare queste tre cose.


----------



## contepinceton (22 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Per quanto posso dire, pur avendo fumato in certe occasioni ed a volte fumando ancora, non ho mai preso il vizio.


COnsidero il tuo fumare allora...
Un tabagismo atipico...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (22 Gennaio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> COnsidero il tuo fumare allora...
> Un tabagismo atipico...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



ha i cromosomi preposti alle dipendenze che se ne fottono!


----------



## contepinceton (22 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Mah. Alla fine i chili in più si tolgono, davvero stavolta, con la forza di volontà. Per pulirti i polmoni ti servono invece ANNI. Vedi tu.


Ok...
Ma ok...
Ammetterai che il fumo di tabacco ti impiena ( riempie) i bronchi di catrame...
Il vapore acqueo....insomma non è come fare aereosol?

E se provassi a fumare la carica dell'aereosol che cosa mi capita?


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Gennaio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ok...
> Ma ok...
> Ammetterai che il fumo di tabacco ti impiena ( riempie) i bronchi di catrame...
> *Il vapore acqueo*....insomma non è come fare aereosol?
> ...


Che c'entra il vapore acqueo?


----------



## babsi (22 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Joey Blow, Blow Job. L'arguzia non conosce limiti.


ahahahah
chi è stato a rinominarti così??
deve avere una mente pornografica al massimo!
:rotfl:


----------



## AnnaBlume (22 Gennaio 2013)

geko ha detto:


> Comunque, siccome state facendo discorsi per me troppo complicati... Semplifico:
> *AnnaBlume*, da quel poco che ho capito, per me phantom dovrebbe andare bene. Che mi dici della Omega-WR? Thanks.


Direi che è perfetta. Sceglierei, al tuo posto, il kit da 900mh o 1100mh (le batterie durano di più di quelle a 650mh e costa una sciocchezza in più). Ti consiglio e-fumo.it; trovi sia i kit suddetti che i liquidi (ti servono). Ancora meglio, per i liquidi vai in un negozio fisico, così li provi e non butti denaro. 30 sigarette, però light...io partirei con una concentrazione a 0,9 mg. Gli aromi sono terribilmente soggettivi, vai e provi. Io ho fatto tutto online e non tutti i liquidi che ho preso all'inizio mi son piaciuti troppo. Poi, se vedi che ti piace svapare (e ti consente di molare le sigarette vere), ci sono modi più economici di avere i liquidi, ma all'inizio io consiglio i liquidi pronti con dentro già tutto (nicotina, sostanze nelle quali è diluita, aroma).


----------



## babsi (22 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Per quanto posso dire, pur avendo fumato in certe occasioni ed a volte fumando ancora, non ho mai preso il vizio.


joey che fumavi?
io ti vedo col sigaro da boss.
ma forse è solo colpa dell'avatar.
:mrgreen:


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Gennaio 2013)

babsi ha detto:


> ahahahah
> chi è stato a rinominarti così??
> deve avere una mente pornografica al massimo!
> :rotfl:


Spider che hai letto e pure un altro che si chiama Alex e che fortunatamente pare non scrivere più qui.


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Gennaio 2013)

babsi ha detto:


> joey che fumavi?
> io ti vedo col sigaro da boss.
> ma forse è solo colpa dell'avatar.
> :mrgreen:


Marlboro, in genere. Ma quello che capitava per la verità. Sigaro mai provato.


----------



## AnnaBlume (22 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Mah. Alla fine i chili in più si tolgono, davvero stavolta, con la forza di volontà. Per pulirti i polmoni ti servono invece ANNI. Vedi tu.


mah, guarda, io credo di starmi già ripulendo i polmoni (in meno di 2 mesi uso un decimo della nicotina che ho usato negli ultimi 20 anni se non di più e nessuna sostanza combusta) e ho già notato un forte abbassamento del metabolismo. Dunque, la dieta ferrea della quale parlavamo qualche settimana fa  e aumento dello sport d'allenamento (piscina) . Per ora, con forza di volontà :mrgreen:, va tutto benissimo. Credo sia molto meglio evitare di ingrassare che dimagrire. Con una o due taglie in più, poi, non ci voglio stare nemmeno qualche mese. Non saprei nemmeno cosa mettermi addosso, per altro. Man mano che il metabolismo si riassesta, porto la nicotina a zero e metto la sigaretta digitale nel cassetto; ancora un pochino ci vorrà, ma di fronte a oltre 20 anni, qualche mese non mi spaventa


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Gennaio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> mah, guarda, io credo di starmi già ripulendo i polmoni (in meno di 2 mesi uso un decimo della nicotina che ho usato negli ultimi 20 anni se non di più e nessuna sostanza combusta) e ho già notato un forte abbassamento del metabolismo. Dunque, la dieta ferrea della quale parlavamo qualche settimana fa  e aumento dello sport d'allenamento (piscina) . Per ora, con forza di volontà :mrgreen:, va tutto benissimo. Credo sia molto meglio evitare di ingrassare che dimagrire. Con una o due taglie in più, poi, non ci voglio stare nemmeno qualche mese. Non saprei nemmeno cosa mettermi addosso, per altro. Man mano che il metabolismo si riassesta, porto la nicotina a zero e metto la sigaretta digitale nel cassetto; ancora un pochino ci vorrà, ma di fronte a oltre 20 anni, qualche mese non mi spaventa


Bella per te, anche se francamente non capisco st'ossessione per qualche chilo in più.


----------



## geko (22 Gennaio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> anche se *non sonno* AnnaBmrgreen, la mia è uguale, anche se di altra marca ed è perfetta.
> Ma uguale importanza ha anche la nicotina e il gusto.
> Per usarla bene devi incastrare queste tre cose.


Non sonni? Eh, altro brutto problema l'insonnia... Trovatemi il rimedio a quella e vi sarò debitore a vita!
Nicotina e gusto, capisco... beh ma il gusto lo si può capire solo provando... Sta cosa dei gusti alternativi un po' mi scoccia: credo che sceglierò quello più _tabaccoso_ possibile...



AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Direi che è perfetta. Sceglierei, al tuo posto,  il kit da 900mh o 1100mh (le batterie durano di più di quelle a 650mh e  costa una sciocchezza in più). Ti consiglio e-fumo.it; trovi sia i kit  suddetti che i liquidi (ti servono). Ancora meglio, per i liquidi vai in  un negozio fisico, così li provi e non butti denaro. 30 sigarette, però  light...io partirei con una concentrazione a 0,9 mg. Gli aromi sono  terribilmente soggettivi, vai e provi. Io ho fatto tutto online e non  tutti i liquidi che ho preso all'inizio mi son piaciuti troppo. Poi, se  vedi che ti piace svapare (e ti consente di molare le sigarette vere),  ci sono modi più economici di avere i liquidi, ma all'inizio io  consiglio i liquidi pronti con dentro già tutto (nicotina, sostanze  nelle quali è diluita, aroma).


Grazie. Ok per il kit 1100mAh ed anche per il negozio fisico: sono d'accordo. 
Spero non richieda particolare manutenzione perché tendo a stancarmi subito degli aggeggini di ogni tipo, non vorrei finire per chiuderla in un cassetto e non pensarci più...


----------



## AnnaBlume (22 Gennaio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> :carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:
> Ma quello che dici non ha niente a che vedere con sto concetto...
> Ricorda è la grazia di Dio che redime...
> Non certo le opere di pietà eh?
> ...



scusa, Conte, scusa, ma io questo tipo di interventi non riesco mai a leggerli se non le prime due righe al max. Non ce la faccio proprio, scusa.
Credo comunque fortemente che tutta la religione cattolica sia intrisa di apoteosi della sofferenza e dell'astinenza. Quello, intendevo. Credevo Minerva capisse dove volevo andare a parare.


----------



## AnnaBlume (22 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Bella per te, anche se francamente non capisco st'ossessione per qualche chilo in più.


eh, ognuno c'ha le sue. Io mi sento me stessa solo _estremamente_ sottile. Ossa e vento. I miei amici mi prendono in giro perché io "non proietto ombra". Finora non me ne sono preoccupata, ci pensava la nicotina a darmi una mano, mai stata a dieta. Ora, però, ho visto bene "nella carne" quanto le cose possono cambiare e ... non ce la faccio, nemmeno l'idea. E ho tutto l'armadio della stessa taglia, bastano 2-3 kg in più e nei jeans non ci entro proprio, no way. So che tutto questo è frivolo da schifo, lo so. Ma almeno questa frivolezza me la concedo.


----------



## babsi (22 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Spider che hai letto e pure un altro che si chiama Alex e che fortunatamente pare non scrivere più qui.


troppi porno ragazzi!!
meno pippe più fatti, direi!


----------



## babsi (22 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Marlboro, in genere. Ma quello che capitava per la verità. Sigaro mai provato.


sei uno di quelli che scrocca a tradimento.
uno di quelli odiati dai fumatori, che non ha il vizio quindi non se le compra però le scrocca :mrgreen:


----------



## contepinceton (22 Gennaio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> scusa, Conte, scusa, ma io questo tipo di interventi non riesco mai a leggerli se non le prime due righe al max. Non ce la faccio proprio, scusa.
> Credo comunque fortemente che tutta la religione cattolica sia intrisa di apoteosi della sofferenza e dell'astinenza. Quello, intendevo. Credevo Minerva capisse dove volevo andare a parare.


Allora misleggi o hai frainteso la religione...
Vedi per esempio astenersi da, è stato sostituito da privilegiare...

COme dire mi astengo da ciulare con altre
perchè prediligo il ciulare solo con te...no?

Ma sono curioso di sta roba del metabolismo...

Mi puoi dire la tua taglia e quanto pesi?

Perchè a me piacciono tanto le donne in carne eh?
(non me ne voglia tebe)...

Credimi Tebe è davvero bellissima...
Ha due occhi...un volto...

Ma a me fa impression vedere una donna
nel fisico di una ragazzina eh?

Se invece vedo taglie da 44 in su...belle formose mi viene uno sciopone dentro...

Capisci mi si smuove tutto...

Io sono una taglia 46 in 66 kg, concentrata in 165 cm.
Ma mi rendo conto che pian pianino mi sto ovalizzando...
Scendono i tessuti e ho la mia pancetta...adorabile per altro...

Ho le chiappe magrissime per altro...
E se mi mettessi a suonare lorgano in mutande esternerei due gambe da ciclista...


----------



## AnnaBlume (22 Gennaio 2013)

geko ha detto:


> Non sonni? Eh, altro brutto problema l'insonnia... Trovatemi il rimedio a quella e vi sarò debitore a vita!
> Nicotina e gusto, capisco... beh ma il gusto lo si può capire solo provando... Sta cosa dei gusti alternativi un po' mi scoccia: credo che sceglierò quello più _tabaccoso_ possibile...
> 
> 
> ...


poca manutenzione: pulirla, asciugarla se "sputacchia" (cosa che alcune volte può capitare), tenere le batterie cariche a rotazione. 

Ah, un'altra cosa: quando vai nel negozio fisico, fatti mostrare come smontarla e ricaricarla: dal web ti arriva inscatolata e montata, se non capisci il trucchetto potresti fare fatica a smontarla e devi anche capire in _quale_ buchino mettere il liquido.


----------



## contepinceton (22 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Che c'entra il vapore acqueo?


Mi hanno detto che si inala vapore acqueo no?
C'è sta resistenza che scalda e vaporizza sta sostanza...
Cioè il fumo che inaliamo è vapore acqueo e il fumo che fai è come quello dei polmoni d'inverno no?


----------



## contepinceton (22 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Spider che hai letto e pure un altro che si chiama Alex e che fortunatamente pare non scrivere più qui.


Ma vuoi mettere quell'altra là che ti chiama Gioacchino?


----------



## AnnaBlume (22 Gennaio 2013)

babsi ha detto:


> ahahahah
> chi è stato a rinominarti così??
> deve avere una mente pornografica al massimo!
> :rotfl:



dici? Io la prima volta che ho visto il suo nick l'ho dato per scontato che giocasse su quello. Ho evitato di dirlo solo perché credevo fosse un intento palese ...:risata::risata::risata:


----------



## babsi (22 Gennaio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> eh, ognuno c'ha le sue. Io mi sento me stessa solo _estremamente_ sottile. Ossa e vento. I miei amici mi prendono in giro perché io "non proietto ombra". Finora non me ne sono preoccupata, ci pensava la nicotina a darmi una mano, mai stata a dieta. Ora, però, ho visto bene "nella carne" quanto le cose possono cambiare e ... non ce la faccio, nemmeno l'idea. E ho tutto l'armadio della stessa taglia, bastano 2-3 kg in più e nei jeans non ci entro proprio, no way. So che tutto questo è frivolo da schifo, lo so. Ma almeno questa frivolezza me la concedo.


qui andate tutte di secco e ne siete orgogliose, intendo del fisico modella anoressica style.

ma il fisico da pin-up...non piace a nessuno?


----------



## AnnaBlume (22 Gennaio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Mi hanno detto che si inala vapore acqueo no?
> C'è sta resistenza che scalda e vaporizza sta sostanza...
> Cioè il fumo che inaliamo è vapore acqueo e il fumo che fai è come quello dei polmoni d'inverno no?


sì  e no. Emettiamo qualcosa di estremamente simile, ma non proprio proprio solo vapore acqueo. Inaliamo molta acqua, sì, ma anche altre sostanze (la nicotina non si disperde nell'acqua). Il termine "svapare" viene da vapore, però :mrgreen:


----------



## babsi (22 Gennaio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> dici? Io la prima volta che ho visto il suo nick l'ho dato per scontato che giocasse su quello. Ho evitato di dirlo solo perché credevo fosse un intento palese ...:risata::risata::risata:


AnnaBlume ho trovato qualcuno più malizioso di me...e dire che un tempo ero IO quella dei doppi sensi...grrr


----------



## AnnaBlume (22 Gennaio 2013)

babsi ha detto:


> qui andate tutte di secco e ne siete orgogliose, intendo del fisico modella anoressica style.
> 
> ma il fisico da pin-up...non piace a nessuno?


a me proprio no. Nel senso che su di me no. Poi, parlando di altre donne, credo che una bella fanciulla sia bella comunque. Io però con più curve mi faccio schifo.


----------



## Annuccia (22 Gennaio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> ha i cromosomi preposti alle dipendenze che se ne fottono!


mio padre è così...non fuma abitualmente...non compra sigarette nulla..nemmeno dopo il caffè...alle volte quando è in compagnia ne fuma qualcuna, essendo di solito i fumatori in maggioranza ne accende una e dice...invece di intossicarsi con quello passivo ne accende una...ne può fumare  10 15 l'anno....mai preso il vizio...


----------



## geko (22 Gennaio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> poca manutenzione: pulirla, asciugarla se "sputacchia" (cosa che alcune volte può capitare), tenere le batterie cariche a rotazione.
> 
> Ah, un'altra cosa: *quando vai nel negozio fisico, fatti mostrare come smontarla e ricaricarla: dal web ti arriva inscatolata e montata, se non capisci il trucchetto potresti fare fatica a smontarla e devi anche capire in quale buchino mettere il liquido.*


Certo, io sono pignolissimo, mi farò spiegare tutto nei dettagli.
E poi ci manca solo il calo di autostima per non essere riuscito a beccare il buchino giusto eh... :blank:
Scherzi a parte, grazie per i chiarimenti. Vi lascio ai vostri discorsi sulla religione prima che io prenda fuoco.

	
	
		
		
	


	




 Dovessi avere altri dubbi tornerò senz'altro a rompere le palle, buona serata.


----------



## contepinceton (22 Gennaio 2013)

geko ha detto:


> Certo, io sono pignolissimo, mi farò spiegare tutto nei dettagli.
> E poi ci manca solo il calo di autostima per non essere riuscito a beccare il buchino giusto eh... :blank:
> Scherzi a parte, grazie per i chiarimenti. Vi lascio ai vostri discorsi sulla religione prima che io prenda fuoco.
> 
> ...


CIao Lucertolastro...
Ma ricorda che la nicotina comunque è come la caffeina tiene svegli...
Quanti smettono e si fanno dormite colossali?
Molte persone...


----------



## babsi (22 Gennaio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> mio padre è così...non fuma abitualmente...non compra sigarette nulla..nemmeno dopo il caffè...alle volte quando è in compagnia ne fuma qualcuna, essendo di solito i fumatori in maggioranza ne accende una e dice...invece di intossicarsi con quello passivo ne accende una...ne può fumare  10 15 l'anno....mai preso il vizio...


ne conosco svariati così...ma se fumi 10 sigarette l'anno il vizio non ti prenderà mai..
magari è gente che quando ne fuma una nemmeno sa come fumarla, ovvero non la inala, non la respira...che non sa manco tenere una sigaretta in mano (non che sia cosa di vanto, sia chiaro, ma un fumatore di certe cose se ne rende subito conto, diciamo)


----------



## AnnaBlume (22 Gennaio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> dai che la cosa importante è che tu riesca a smettere e che rimanga bella snella...in qualsiasi modo ti venga più congeniale


:abbraccio: io sono proprio motivata e lanciatissima. Questa volta non torno indietro!


----------



## AnnaBlume (22 Gennaio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> CIao Lucertolastro...
> Ma ricorda che la nicotina comunque è come la caffeina tiene svegli...
> Quanti smettono e si fanno dormite colossali?
> Molte persone...



vero!!!!! Io non ho mai dormito più di 5-6 ore e adesso c'ho un sonno... se non metto la sveglia dormo come un ghiro. Cavolo, cambia proprio tutto, la nicotina è davvero pesante.


----------



## Brunetta (22 Gennaio 2013)

Era più interessante la discussione sui dildo :carneval:


----------



## MillePensieri (22 Gennaio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> eh, ognuno c'ha le sue. Io mi sento me stessa solo _estremamente_ sottile. Ossa e vento. I miei amici mi prendono in giro perché io "non proietto ombra". Finora non me ne sono preoccupata, ci pensava la nicotina a darmi una mano, mai stata a dieta. Ora, però, ho visto bene "nella carne" quanto le cose possono cambiare e ... non ce la faccio, nemmeno l'idea. E ho tutto l'armadio della stessa taglia, bastano 2-3 kg in più e nei jeans non ci entro proprio, no way. So che tutto questo è frivolo da schifo, lo so. Ma almeno questa frivolezza me la concedo.


A me non sembra assolutamente una cosa frivola, anzi.
Spaccare il culo ad una dipendenza *e *continuare a piacersi, grande!
 :up:


----------



## babsi (22 Gennaio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> a me proprio no. Nel senso che su di me no. Poi, parlando di altre donne, credo che una bella fanciulla sia bella comunque. Io però con più curve mi faccio schifo.


certo, dipende dalla predisposizione fisica di ognuno.
a me invece le donne con le curve al posto giusto son sempre piaciute, mi sanno più sensuali.
ma certo la sensualità è fatta di tante cose, se vogliamo sappiamo esserlo anche con uno sguardo o un gesto, quindi condivido che ognuno la esprime come può, e l'importante è sempre e comunque piacersi, prima di tutto. 
se non hai una buona concezione di te stesso, potranno anche farti mille complimenti, che tanto non ti cambierà mai nulla.


----------



## MillePensieri (22 Gennaio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Era più interessante la discussione sui dildo :carneval:


In effetti si, ma solo perché non ho mai fumato. :rotfl:


----------



## Brunetta (22 Gennaio 2013)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> In effetti si, ma* solo perché non ho mai fumato*. :rotfl:


Neanch'io :rotfl:
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (22 Gennaio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Era più interessante la discussione sui dildo :carneval:


Ma sai che oggi ho avuto una visione?
Hai mai visto i minivibratori che assomigliano ad un lucidalabbra?
Le signore dicono che sono fighissimi...

Ecco la mia visione era il nuovo sigaro epincy...
In cui si può smontare il pezzo con la batteria e usarlo come vibratore...

DOmani scrivo mail a chi di dovere...

Credimi il minivibratorino è fighissimo e non ti dico quello che puoi inserire nelle mutandine...

E non sai quello con il telecomando a distanza....in un centro commerciale...le ho fatto fare di quei numeri...ma di quei numeri...era rossa come un peperone.....smorsa...smorsa...smorsa....dio....dio....vegnooooooooooooo....ma te sarè...un demoniasso....ma cosa mi fai fareeeeeeeeeeeeeeee....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## babsi (22 Gennaio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Era più interessante la discussione sui dildo :carneval:


ragazzi altro che dildo...
proprio oggi ne parlavo con la coinqui..
qui *le zucchine *hanno una forma sproporzionata, gigantesca...
l'altro giorno mentre le lavavamo stavamo per fargli gli occhi dolci...:inlove:
pensa un po' come stiamo messe....
gli effetti collaterali dell'astinenza forzata....:blank:
aiuto


----------



## Brunetta (22 Gennaio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma sai che oggi ho avuto una visione?
> Hai mai visto i minivibratori che assomigliano ad un lucidalabbra?
> Le signore dicono che sono fighissimi...
> 
> ...


Perché sei un vibratore:carneval:?


----------



## contepinceton (22 Gennaio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Perché sei un vibratore:carneval:?


Ma noooooooooo
Io con la mia parlantina e discorsetti persuasivi l'ho costretta a indossarlo
e avevo il telecomando no?

Siccome sono subdolo e doppio come non mai...
Le avevo stragiurato che lo avrei acceso solo finchè eravamo in auto no?

E che avrei fatto il bravo nel centro commerciale...

Ma lei novellina e non vecchia...
E' cascata nel giochino del conte.

No?

E non ti dico...alla cassa...che mi menava con la borsetta....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

E non ti dico.....


----------



## contepinceton (22 Gennaio 2013)

babsi ha detto:


> ragazzi altro che dildo...
> proprio oggi ne parlavo con la coinqui..
> qui *le zucchine *hanno una forma sproporzionata, gigantesca...
> l'altro giorno mentre le lavavamo stavamo per fargli gli occhi dolci...:inlove:
> ...


Dura la vita eh?
AH grandio tornassi ad avere quell'età

ah pensa mia cara Babsi...

Facevo il DAMS a Bologna 

Pensa babsi...
ah che vita...

che crapule...

Facevamo le irruzioni negli appartamenti delle ragazze...
E finiva come ben sai....

A minestroni di zucchine e peperone...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## AnnaBlume (22 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> [...] mi piace ottundere l'ottuso.


 Al di là, ben al di là dello specifico, "ottundere l'ottuso" è magnifica. Te la rubo immediatamente :mrgreen:


----------



## babsi (22 Gennaio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Dura la vita eh?
> AH grandio tornassi ad avere quell'età
> 
> ah pensa mia cara Babsi...
> ...


Conte giovinezza non vuol dir mica darla a destra e a manca, ohibò.
cmq capisco il tuo discorso sui bei tempi andati che furono.
ma mi pare che te la sei goduta la vita anche te, o no?
e che anche ora gli sfizietti te li togli...
e allora!
fa' un sorriso!
:up:


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Gennaio 2013)

babsi ha detto:


> qui andate tutte di secco e ne siete orgogliose, intendo del fisico modella anoressica style.
> 
> ma il fisico da pin-up...non piace a nessuno?


A me.


----------



## Minerva (22 Gennaio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> eh, ognuno c'ha le sue. Io mi sento me stessa solo *estremamente *sottile. *Ossa e vento*. I miei amici mi prendono in giro perché io "non proietto ombra". Finora non me ne sono preoccupata, ci pensava la nicotina a darmi una mano, mai stata a dieta. Ora, però, ho visto bene "nella carne" quanto le cose possono cambiare e ... non ce la faccio, nemmeno l'idea. E ho tutto l'armadio della stessa taglia, bastano 2-3 kg in più e nei jeans non ci entro proprio, no way. So che tutto questo è frivolo da schifo, lo so. Ma almeno questa frivolezza me la concedo.


così  mi preoccupi


----------



## AnnaBlume (22 Gennaio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Allora misleggi o hai frainteso la religione...
> Vedi per esempio astenersi da, è stato sostituito da privilegiare...
> 
> COme dire mi astengo da ciulare con altre
> ...


hm , che domande private...
per l'altezza, circa 1,70 (1,69, mi pare, boh) e porto la 38-40 di taglia, dipende dalle marche. Considero (su di _me_, eh, non sulle altre) la 44 vicina all'obesità. Non ci sto dentro nemmeno all'idea, sorry...


----------



## babsi (22 Gennaio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> hm , che domande private...
> per l'altezza, circa 1,70 (1,69, mi pare, boh) e porto la 38-40 di taglia, dipende dalle marche. Considero (su di _me_, eh, non sulle altre) la 44 vicina all'obesità. Non ci sto dentro nemmeno all'idea, sorry...


 io sono alta come te, porto una 42 e sono lontana anni luce dall'obesità 
se portassi la 38 sarei anoressica; per curiosità, quanto pesi?
non ci arrivi a 50 kili misà..


----------



## babsi (22 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> A me.


buongustaio :up:
approvo


----------



## AnnaBlume (22 Gennaio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> così  mi preoccupi


ma no, mangio regolarmente e bene, giuro! E faccio sport, in alcuni periodi anche tanto. E lavoro molto (beh, lavoravo di più prima di conoscere 'sto cavolo di forum :mrgreen, insomma, di corporatura sono esile, nulla di strano. Solo che la nicotina è effettivamente un bel boost per il metabolismo. Insomma, fa bruciare molto di più. Ecco, ora il mio si è seduto in sciopero :mrgreen:, lo devo prendere a scudisciate. Ma io, che di forza di volontà ne ho, lo prendo a scudisciate e fine della storia. Intanto, la nicotina la abbandono pian piano, lentamente, così le due cose si riequilibrano, tutto qui.

Per il resto, non è per essere belle o cosa. E' per una sensazione di leggerezza, di leggiadria, di "finezza", di "sottilità" (fisica) che ho da sempre. Non voglio appesantirmi, non ce la faccio. Non voglio gravare...ecco, questa è la sensazione. Non voglio diventare pesante. Sembra da matti, eh.


----------



## AnnaBlume (22 Gennaio 2013)

babsi ha detto:


> io sono alta come te, porto una 42 e sono lontana anni luce dall'obesità
> se portassi la 38 sarei anoressica; per curiosità, quanto pesi?
> non ci arrivi a 50 kili misà..


50 precisi. Già a 52 mi girano i c*oni a mille.


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Gennaio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ma no, mangio regolarmente e bene, giuro! E faccio sport, in alcuni periodi anche tanto. E lavoro molto (beh, lavoravo di più prima di conoscere 'sto cavolo di forum :mrgreen, insomma, di corporatura sono esile, nulla di strano. Solo che la nicotina è effettivamente un bel boost per il metabolismo. Insomma, fa bruciare molto di più. Ecco, ora il mio si è seduto in sciopero :mrgreen:, lo devo prendere a scudisciate. Ma io, che di forza di volontà ne ho, lo prendo a scudisciate e fine della storia. Intanto, la nicotina la abbandono pian piano, lentamente, così le due cose si riequilibrano, tutto qui.
> 
> Per il resto, non è per essere belle o cosa. E' per una sensazione di leggerezza, di leggiadria, di "finezza", di "sottilità" (fisica) che ho da sempre. Non voglio appesantirmi, non ce la faccio. Non voglio gravare...ecco, questa è la sensazione. Non voglio diventare pesante. Sembra da matti, eh.


Per la verità ti capisco benissimo. Basta non esagerare.


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Gennaio 2013)

babsi ha detto:


> ne conosco svariati così...ma se fumi 10 sigarette l'anno il vizio non ti prenderà mai..
> magari è gente che quando ne fuma una nemmeno sa come fumarla, ovvero non la inala, non la respira...che non sa manco tenere una sigaretta in mano (non che sia cosa di vanto, sia chiaro, ma un fumatore di certe cose se ne rende subito conto, diciamo)


No bè, io inalo e respiro. Francamente però non mi sono mai posto il problema di come tenerla in mano nella maniera più stilosa possibile.


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Gennaio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma vuoi mettere quell'altra là che ti chiama Gioacchino?


E' indubbiamente più simpatico, e poi mi fa piacere se lo fa perchè so che magari mentre scrive le scappa una lacrimuccia nel ricordare quei nomi dei bei tempi andati che andavano di moda quando era giovane.


----------



## Minerva (22 Gennaio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ma no, mangio regolarmente e bene, giuro! E faccio sport, in alcuni periodi anche tanto. E lavoro molto (beh, lavoravo di più prima di conoscere 'sto cavolo di forum :mrgreen, insomma, di corporatura sono esile, nulla di strano. Solo che la nicotina è effettivamente un bel boost per il metabolismo. Insomma, fa bruciare molto di più. Ecco, ora il mio si è seduto in sciopero :mrgreen:, lo devo prendere a scudisciate. Ma io, che di forza di volontà ne ho, lo prendo a scudisciate e fine della storia. Intanto, la nicotina la abbandono pian piano, lentamente, così le due cose si riequilibrano, tutto qui.
> 
> Per il resto, non è per essere belle o cosa. E' per una sensazione di leggerezza, di leggiadria, di "finezza", di "sottilità" (fisica) che ho da sempre. Non voglio appesantirmi, non ce la faccio. *Non voglio gravare*...ecco, questa è la sensazione. Non voglio diventare pesante. Sembra da matti, eh.


perdonami ma è la seconda espressione che mi fa paura.
ho sempre lavorato in un mondo dove la magrezza è d'obbligo e capisco molto bene la piacevolezza di un corpo snello, figurati; ma ho letto due o tre cose che mi ricordano una brutta china.
stai attenta,annablume.fai attenzione a non trascendere


----------



## AnnaBlume (22 Gennaio 2013)

MillePensieri ha detto:


> A me non sembra assolutamente una cosa frivola, anzi.
> Spaccare il culo ad una dipendenza *e *continuare a piacersi, grande!
> :up:


:up:


----------



## Tebe (22 Gennaio 2013)

geko ha detto:


> Non sonni? Eh, altro brutto problema l'insonnia... Trovatemi il rimedio a quella e vi sarò debitore a vita!
> Nicotina e gusto, capisco... beh ma il gusto lo si può capire solo provando... Sta cosa dei gusti alternativi un po' mi scoccia: credo che sceglierò quello più _tabaccoso_ possibile...
> 
> 
> ...



zero manutenzione.
Quando si scarica metti la batteria in carica e usi l'altra.
Quando si svuota il serbatoio di nicotina 8 secondi e ricarichi.
Una volta al mese cambi il cartomizzatore, ovvero quello che fa il vapore.


Basta.


----------



## Tebe (22 Gennaio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Allora misleggi o hai frainteso la religione...
> Vedi per esempio astenersi da, è stato sostituito da privilegiare...
> 
> COme dire mi astengo da ciulare con altre
> ...


ma io non ho il fisico di una ragazzina!

Sono solo androgina e microtettuta!!!


----------



## AnnaBlume (22 Gennaio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> perdonami ma è la seconda espressione che mi fa paura.
> ho sempre lavorato in un mondo dove la magrezza è d'obbligo e capisco molto bene la piacevolezza di un corpo snello, figurati; ma ho letto due o tre cose che mi ricordano una brutta china.
> stai attenta,annablume.fai attenzione a non trascendere


guarda, ho passato l'età critica per quelle cose da un pezzo. Durante l'adolescenza, anzi un pochino più in là, intorno ai 18 anni, qualche problemuccio alimentare l'ho avuto, me lo ricordo bene. Mi ricordo benissimo il loop che genera (e comunque non partiva da una voglia di essere più attraente ma da una voglia assurda di essere trasparente). Mi ricordo bene anche i problemi che ne derivano. Poi sono diventata grande, le cose hanno ripreso a scorrere in modo armonico e naturale, sono passati decenni. No, non credo di essere a rischio e mi piace che il mio corpo sia efficiente, che sia pronto, che sia veloce, che scatti. Insomma, mi piace star bene e mi piace andare a fare sport in montagna! Ma la panzetta no, eh :mrgreen:

E poi diciamocelo una buona volta: a 20 anni si ingrassa in modo generale. A 40, i chiletti si mettono solo ed esclusivamente dove non dovrebbero. Non so se c'è di mezzo Marphy o chi per lui, ma...quelli in più si mettono sulla pancia e sui fianchi (e nel mio caso anche sulle tette, che odio) e quando si dimagrisce dimagrisce solo la faccia e le braccia. Hai presente? Come diceva il Conte? Ci si ovalizza. Ecco, meglio evitare


----------



## Tebe (22 Gennaio 2013)

babsi ha detto:


> ragazzi altro che dildo...
> proprio oggi ne parlavo con la coinqui..
> qui *le zucchine *hanno una forma sproporzionata, gigantesca...
> l'altro giorno mentre le lavavamo stavamo per fargli gli occhi dolci...:inlove:
> ...



aiuto?


:blank:


----------



## Tebe (22 Gennaio 2013)

Comunque dalle misure indicate da AnnaB, direi che non fa assolutamente l'idea dell'anoressica.


----------



## AnnaBlume (22 Gennaio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Comunque dalle misure indicate da AnnaB, direi che non fa assolutamente l'idea dell'anoressica.


grazie Tebe . Già che ci siamo, mi presti per un paio di settimane il tuo supermetabolismo? Eddai...


----------



## Flavia (22 Gennaio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> :mrgreen:
> 
> Visto che sono stata la prima a parlare di sigaretta elettronica qui dentro, sul blog, perchè ero rimasta stupita dal fatto che dopo averle tentate tutte per smettere di fumare, ma tutte tutte,  e i risultati sono sempre stati non solo pessimi, ma contro producenti perchè fumavo doppio...insomma, ero rimasta stupita che..
> Funzionasse.
> ...


tutti parlano in termini entusiastici
delle sigarette elettroniche
ma io non le vedo con simpatia
mi sembra quasi di passare
da una dipendenza ad un'altra
modestamente sono bravissima
a smettere di fumare:mrgreen:
sono arrivata a smettere più volte in un giorno
purtroppo sono meno brava a continuare a non fumare
perchè ricomincio puntualmente
ho capito che nel mio caso 
smettere di punto in bianco
non va bene, quindi
ho iniziato a scalare pian piano
non dico quanto riuscivo a fumare in un giorno
per pudore, un numero esagerato
fumo ancora, ma un pacchetto da 10
ora lo finisco in 2 giorni
non è un successo il mio
ma lo considero un passetto
verso lo stop definitivo


----------



## Flavia (22 Gennaio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Comunque dalle misure indicate da AnnaB, direi che non fa assolutamente l'idea dell'anoressica.


mi sono persa una discussione
sulla taglia 42?:carneval:


----------



## Minerva (22 Gennaio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> guarda, ho passato l'età critica per quelle cose da un pezzo. Durante l'adolescenza, anzi un pochino più in là, intorno ai 18 anni, qualche problemuccio alimentare l'ho avuto, me lo ricordo bene. Mi ricordo benissimo il loop che genera (e comunque non partiva da una voglia di essere più attraente ma da una voglia assurda di essere trasparente). Mi ricordo bene anche i problemi che ne derivano. Poi sono diventata grande, le cose hanno ripreso a scorrere in modo armonico e naturale, sono passati decenni. No, non credo di essere a rischio e mi piace che il mio corpo sia efficiente, che sia pronto, che sia veloce, che scatti. Insomma, mi piace star bene e mi piace andare a fare sport in montagna! Ma la panzetta no, eh :mrgreen:
> 
> E poi diciamocelo una buona volta: a 20 anni si ingrassa in modo generale. A 40, i chiletti si mettono solo ed esclusivamente dove non dovrebbero. Non so se c'è di mezzo Marphy o chi per lui, ma...quelli in più si mettono sulla pancia e sui fianchi (e nel mio caso anche sulle tette, che odio) e quando si dimagrisce dimagrisce solo la faccia e le braccia. Hai presente? Come diceva il Conte? Ci si ovalizza. Ecco, meglio evitare


scusa ...ma affermi di non avere forza di volontà ma mi pare che in questo senso tu la applichi con rigore.
credevo fossi giovanissima;quanti anni hai?


----------



## AnnaBlume (22 Gennaio 2013)

Flavia ha detto:


> tutti parlano in termini entusiastici
> delle sigarette elettroniche
> ma io non le vedo con simpatia
> mi sembra quasi di passare
> ...


ah, beh, Mark Twain diceva proprio: "è facilissimo smettere di fumare. Io l'ho fatto centinaia di volte" :risata:
Però, che brava, solo 5 sigarette al giorno! Altro che passetto! Spero che tu riesca: io ogni volta che ho ridotto, poi, al primo stress ho riaumentato...
Proprio perché smettere di punto in bianco per me non era possibile (tentato, eh), la e-cig è stata una manna. Poi, ognuno sceglie il suo modo. Ma bisogna smettere di ammazzarsi quotidianamente in modo tanto becero!


----------



## AnnaBlume (22 Gennaio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> scusa ...ma affermi di non avere forza di volontà ma mi pare che in questo senso tu la applichi con rigore.
> credevo fossi giovanissima;quanti anni hai?


aspetta, aspetta, io di forza di volontà ne ho a palate. Ma NON per nicotina e caffeina, sostanze inebrianti che sospetto siano il materiale connettivo fra le mie cellule :mrgreen:.
Ho 40 magnifici anni e lo ammetto solo qui davanti ad entità immateriali e digitali quali voi siete. Nel mondo, taccio, dato che grazie al cielo non li dimostro proprio per niente 

(scusa le faccine, so che le odi, ma a me piacciono molto e mi fanno allegria)


----------



## Flavia (22 Gennaio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ah, beh, Mark Twain diceva proprio: "è facilissimo smettere di fumare. Io l'ho fatto centinaia di volte" :risata:
> Però, che brava, solo 5 sigarette al giorno! Altro che passetto! Spero che tu riesca: io ogni volta che ho ridotto, poi, al primo stress ho riaumentato...
> Proprio perché smettere di punto in bianco per me non era possibile (tentato, eh), la e-cig è stata una manna. Poi, ognuno sceglie il suo modo. Ma bisogna smettere di ammazzarsi quotidianamente in modo tanto becero!


:mrgreen:
mi prendo i complimenti sono vanitosa:mrgreen:
qualcuno ha detto che di qualcosa
si deve pur morire....:unhappy:
e riflettendoci, credimi,
che esistono metodi 
ben più stupidi:unhappy::unhappy::unhappy::unhappy::unhappy::unhappy::unhappy:


----------



## AnnaBlume (22 Gennaio 2013)

Flavia ha detto:


> mi sono persa una discussione
> sulla taglia 42?:carneval:



beh, no. Veramente parlavamo dell'ingiustizia del cosmo, nel quale ci sono persone che smettono di fumare e non prendono un etto (Minerva), che riducono di brutto la nicotina e mantengono un metabolismo da schiacciasassi (Tebe) e il grande numero delle sfigate che invece tenderebbero, a pari condizioni, ad ingrassare e si devono inventare i mostri per evitarlo (io, le mie amiche). Ecco. :incazzato:


----------



## Tebe (22 Gennaio 2013)

io mi sto disintossicando anche dalla caffeina, altra roba quasi impossibile.
Sto tagliando il caffè con l'orzo bio dell'esselunga.

Ora sono a 60% orzo, 40% caffè.

:festa:

e ho scoperto che mettendo una bacca aperta di vaniglia dentro lo zucchero e quindi aromatizzandolo, il tutto è da sballo.










Madonna, non mi si può leggere.
Sembro la Sora Tebe.


Un vibratore vi prego.
Anche un porno.
Una foto in mp di pipini.
Insomma.





Aiutatemi....


----------



## Minerva (22 Gennaio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> aspetta, aspetta, io di forza di volontà ne ho a palate. Ma NON per nicotina e caffeina, sostanze inebrianti che sospetto siano il materiale connettivo fra le mie cellule :mrgreen:.
> Ho 40 magnifici anni e lo ammetto solo qui davanti ad entità immateriali e digitali quali voi siete. Nel mondo, taccio, dato che grazie al cielo non li dimostro proprio per niente
> 
> (scusa le faccine, so che le odi, ma a me piacciono molto e mi fanno allegria)


brutta ingannatrice truffaldina che non sei altro...e mi veniva pure da farti da mamma...:unhappy:
sei quasi coetanea ...che sono 9 annetti:mrgreen:


----------



## AnnaBlume (22 Gennaio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> io mi sto disintossicando anche dalla caffeina, altra roba quasi impossibile.
> Sto tagliando il caffè con l'orzo bio dell'esselunga.
> 
> Ora sono a 60% orzo, 40% caffè.
> ...


Anche io taglio il caffè, e manco lo zucchero o la vaniglia ci metto (però lo prendo americano). M'illumino, fra un po', come Santa Qualcosa, con tutti questi fioretti. L'immenso, però, latita. Eccheè. :incazzato:

Ma la mattina presto no. Voglio nuotare nel caffè, altrimenti nemmeno mi ricordo come mi chiamo.


----------



## Tebe (22 Gennaio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> beh, no. Veramente parlavamo dell'ingiustizia del cosmo, nel quale ci sono persone che smettono di fumare e non prendono un etto (Minerva), che riducono di brutto la nicotina e mantengono un metabolismo da schiacciasassi (Tebe) e il grande numero delle sfigate che invece tenderebbero, a pari condizioni, ad ingrassare e si devono inventare i mostri per evitarlo (io, le mie amiche). Ecco. :incazzato:


Devo ammettere di avere un gran culo ad avere questo metabolismo, perchè il cibo è un altra di quelle cose a cui non saprei e so resistere.
Sono certa che diventerei 100 chili.





per la gioia di Mattia a cui piacciono burrose e tettute


----------



## Flavia (22 Gennaio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> beh, no. Veramente parlavamo dell'ingiustizia del cosmo, nel quale ci sono persone che smettono di fumare e non prendono un etto (Minerva), che riducono di brutto la nicotina e mantengono un metabolismo da schiacciasassi (Tebe) e il grande numero delle sfigate che invece tenderebbero, a pari condizioni, ad ingrassare e si devono inventare i mostri per evitarlo (io, le mie amiche). Ecco. :incazzato:


la mia era una battutaccia
riferita al fatto che l'unica volta
che ho litigato con un utente qui nel forum
è stato a causa del fatto che elogiava 
un modello di donna molto pericoloso
(a mio avviso)


----------



## AnnaBlume (22 Gennaio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> brutta ingannatrice truffaldina che non sei altro...e mi veniva pure da farti da mamma...:unhappy:
> sei quasi coetanea ...che sono 9 annetti:mrgreen:


hey, mica ho millantato io un'età che non ho!!! Già dal mio post di presentazione, Stermy me l'ha chiesto e l'ho detto. Nero su bianco. E poi, tutti i miei viaggi o il fumare da più di 20 anni, la s-cultura che rompe ad alcuni, come cavolo facevo?


----------



## Tebe (22 Gennaio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Anche io taglio il caffè, e manco lo zucchero o la vaniglia ci metto (però lo prendo americano). M'illumino, fra un po', come Santa Qualcosa, con tutti questi fioretti. L'immenso, però, latita. Eccheè. :incazzato:
> 
> *Ma la mattina presto no. Voglio nuotare nel caffè, altrimenti nemmeno mi ricordo come mi chiamo.*


il mattino non fa testo.
tazza da latte piena di caffè e fronte schiacciata sul tavolo.
cannuccia. Tg sky.
E-cig cioccolato.


----------



## AnnaBlume (22 Gennaio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> il mattino non fa testo.
> tazza da latte piena di caffè e fronte schiacciata sul tavolo.
> cannuccia. Tg sky.
> E-cig cioccolato.


Anche io fronte spalmata sul tavolo. Niente tele. Niente cannuccia. Io che provo e provo (saranno 20 anni che lo faccio) a trasferire il caffè americano dalla mia tazza al mio corpo senza muoverlo, detto corpo. Solo con la mente. Non mi riesce mai, mai. Impreco, mi tiro su a fatica e bevo il bollente liquido magico. Le mie giornate iniziano tutte così.


----------



## Minerva (22 Gennaio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> hey, mica ho millantato io un'età che non ho!!! Già dal mio post di presentazione, Stermy me l'ha chiesto e l'ho detto. Nero su bianco. E poi, tutti i miei viaggi o il fumare da più di 20 anni, la s-cultura che rompe ad alcuni, come cavolo facevo?


son distratta e mi son persa vent'anni.quasi quasi lo faccio con i miei:mrgreen:


----------



## AnnaBlume (22 Gennaio 2013)

Flavia ha detto:


> la mia era una battutaccia
> riferita al fatto che l'unica volta
> che ho litigato con un utente qui nel forum
> è stato a causa del fatto che elogiava
> ...


ah, ok.


----------



## AnnaBlume (22 Gennaio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> son distratta e mi son persa vent'anni.quasi quasi lo faccio con i miei:mrgreen:



ma...riesci a farlo anche con i tessuti, le rughe, le masse (altrui)? Perché se è così, domani sono a Genova :mrgreen:. Mattina presto va bene?


----------



## Tebe (22 Gennaio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Anche io fronte spalmata sul tavolo. Niente tele. Niente cannuccia. Io che provo e provo (saranno 20 anni che lo faccio) a trasferire il caffè americano dalla mia tazza al mio corpo senza muoverlo, detto corpo. Solo con la mente. Non mi riesce mai, mai. Impreco, mi tiro su a fatica e bevo il bollente liquido magico. Le mie giornate iniziano tutte così.




ahahahahahahahah!
Io ho pure l'aggravante dei capelli a serpe incazzata.

Certo che siamo proprio due spettacolini al mattino.

E tra l'altro comincio a parlare dopo circa 15 minuti aver bevuto il primo sorso di nettare nero.
Non prima.
Anzi. prima grugnisco e mando raggi laser dagli occhi


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Gennaio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> aspetta, aspetta, io di forza di volontà ne ho a palate. Ma NON per nicotina e caffeina, sostanze inebrianti che sospetto siano il materiale connettivo fra le mie cellule :mrgreen:.
> *Ho 40 magnifici anni* e lo ammetto solo qui davanti ad entità immateriali e digitali quali voi siete. Nel mondo, taccio, dato che grazie al cielo non li dimostro proprio per niente
> 
> (scusa le faccine, so che le odi, ma a me piacciono molto e mi fanno allegria)


Mi sento giovine.


----------



## babsi (22 Gennaio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> io mi sto disintossicando anche dalla caffeina, altra roba quasi impossibile.
> Sto tagliando il caffè con l'orzo bio dell'esselunga.
> 
> Ora sono a 60% orzo, 40% caffè.
> ...


Io dico solo che ieri mi era venuto un mal di testa boia e non capivo il perchè, poi ho fatto finalmente la spesa che la dispensa era semi vuota, abbiamo preso un caffè alle 7 di sera, bevuto come fosse ambrosia proprio; e mi è magicamente sparito.
La coinqui mi fa: "e ci credo che stavi così male fino a poco fa. E' la dipendenza dalla caffeina"
:scared:


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Gennaio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Anche io fronte spalmata sul tavolo. Niente tele. Niente cannuccia. Io che provo e provo (saranno 20 anni che lo faccio) a trasferire *il caffè americano* dalla mia tazza al mio corpo senza muoverlo, detto corpo. Solo con la mente. Non mi riesce mai, mai. Impreco, mi tiro su a fatica e bevo il bollente liquido magico. Le mie giornate iniziano tutte così.


Bleargh.


----------



## AnnaBlume (22 Gennaio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> ahahahahahahahah!
> Io ho pure l'aggravante dei capelli a serpe incazzata.
> 
> Certo che siamo proprio due spettacolini al mattino.
> ...



idem. E pure io covo di serpi in testa, che io graziosamente definisco boccoli. Che devo fare, la mattina sembro Medusa e non parlo MAI prima di un'ora, non riesco proprio ad articolare. Se mi obbligano, uccido.


----------



## Tebe (22 Gennaio 2013)

babsi ha detto:


> Io dico solo che ieri mi era venuto un mal di testa boia e non capivo il perchè, poi ho fatto finalmente la spesa che la dispensa era semi vuota, abbiamo preso un caffè alle 7 di sera, bevuto come fosse ambrosia proprio; e mi è magicamente sparito.
> La coinqui mi fa: "e ci credo che stavi così male fino a poco fa. E' la dipendenza dalla caffeina"
> :scared:



Non è solo la dipendenza, il caffè ha proprietà riconosciute contro alcuni tipi di mal di testa.
Molte medicine infatti per le cefalee contengono proprio caffeina.
Quindi, quando si avverte che sta per iniziare  e non hai la pastiglia, vale la pena farsi un caffè forte zuccherato poco e niente latte.
la metà delle volte passa.(anche perchè il segreto è stroncarlo sul nascere)
Non ricordo esattamente se è perchè è un vaso costrittore immediato o dilatatore, ma è quello il "suo principio attivo".

Fonte. Sempre mio padre, che mi dava un cucchiaino del suo caffè tutte le mattine, a partire dai sei anni.
Avevo sempre mal di testa:mrgreen:


che bambina civetta:mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Sbriciolata (22 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma tu hai dubbi su tutto, che cazzo c'entra. Pure io ho dubbi sul funzionamento di sta sigaretta, ma mica mi metto a rompere i coglioni alla cazzo di cane a chi la usa come l'amica tua.
> 
> 
> 
> P.S: l'unico vizio che ho sono le donne. E la pepsi twist. Prendi nota.


ti offrirò una pepsi allora. Scorzetta di limone?


----------



## AnnaBlume (22 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Bleargh.


ahò, ma mica lo devi bere te! Io lo voglio così, e ne bevo un litro. Quando vado negli States mi sento a casa :mrgreen:


----------



## AnnaBlume (22 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Mi sento giovine.


e di grazia, di quanto? E soprattutto tutto, quanti ne ha visibilmente il tuo corpo? Perché la chiave è tutta lì, mica caz*i :mrgreen:


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Gennaio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ti offrirò una pepsi allora. Scorzetta di limone?


Ghiaccio, grazie.


----------



## Tebe (22 Gennaio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> e di grazia, di quanto? E soprattutto tutto, quanti ne ha visibilmente il tuo corpo? Perché la chiave è tutta lì, mica caz*i :mrgreen:




quotone!

Io ne dimostro 75!


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Gennaio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ahò, ma mica lo devi bere te! Io lo voglio così, e ne bevo un litro. Quando vado negli States mi sento a casa :mrgreen:


Mi fai ricordare di quella volta che ebbi la PESSIMA idea di farmi fare un espresso in un posto sulla pacific coast highway. Madonna.


----------



## AnnaBlume (22 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Mi fai ricordare di quella volta che ebbi la PESSIMA idea di farmi fare un espresso in un posto sulla pacific coast highway. Madonna.


ma vedi che non sai niente??? Eh? Paese che vai, etc etc. Italiano medio, tsè.


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Gennaio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> e di grazia, di quanto? E soprattutto tutto, quanti ne ha visibilmente il tuo corpo? Perché la chiave è tutta lì, mica caz*i :mrgreen:


Trentasette. E li dimostro tutti, pure qualcuno in più.


----------



## AnnaBlume (22 Gennaio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> quotone!
> 
> Io ne dimostro 75!


non ci credo nemmeno se lo vedo. Il che avverrà presto


----------



## AnnaBlume (22 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Trentasette. E li dimostro tutti, pure qualcuno in più.


CVD

:risata:non vedevo l'ora di scrivere st'acronimo forumesco


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Gennaio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ma vedi che non sai niente??? Eh? Paese che vai, etc etc. Italiano medio, tsè.


Devi capire che mi mancava il caffè. Di medio io non ho nulla, men che meno l'italianità. Ma mi mancava il caffè, e capitato per casissimo in questo localino adocchiai una rarità di macchinetta per espresso italiana in un angolo. Solo che il tizio non ci capiva un cazzo ed alla fine venne fuori una porcata immonda che sapeva di alghe e ricci di mare.


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Gennaio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> CVD
> 
> :risata:non vedevo l'ora di scrivere st'acronimo forumesco


Bella lì. Comunque a me va benissimo dimostrarne di più, o anche quelli che sono. Dimostrarne meno sarebbe controproducente.


----------



## AnnaBlume (22 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Mi fai ricordare di quella volta che ebbi la PESSIMA idea di farmi fare un espresso in un posto sulla pacific coast highway. Madonna.



questa cosa mi ricorda una antipaticissima e supponentissima inglesina, in India, che di fronte ad un chai pretendeva con toni acuti di averlo, quel "thè", ma senza latte. Peccato che il chai lo si fa NEL latte e che gli indianini del posto dicessero yes yes ma non capissero una cippa di inglese...


----------



## AnnaBlume (22 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Bella lì. Comunque a me va benissimo dimostrarne di più, o anche quelli che sono. Dimostrarne meno sarebbe controproducente.



per il bombamento selvaggio delle cassiere?


----------



## AnnaBlume (22 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Devi capire che mi mancava il caffè. Di medio io non ho nulla, men che meno l'italianità. Ma mi mancava il caffè, e capitato per casissimo in questo localino adocchiai una rarità di macchinetta per espresso italiana in un angolo. Solo che il tizio non ci capiva un cazzo ed alla fine venne fuori una porcata immonda che sapeva di *alghe e ricci di mare*.


cavolo, che esperienza! Credevo fosse la solita con l'espresso laggiù, roba bruciaticcia con i fondi sabbiosi in sospensione. Poi, il caffè non ti può mancare negli States! Del loro te ne danno litri...


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Gennaio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> per il bombamento selvaggio delle cassiere?


Si. Una parte del fascino di un uomo risiede in qualche ruga, temo. Ma anche perchè proprio non m'importa di apparire più giovane di quello che sono, in generale.


----------



## Sbriciolata (22 Gennaio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> io mi sto disintossicando anche dalla caffeina, altra roba quasi impossibile.
> Sto tagliando il caffè con l'orzo bio dell'esselunga.
> 
> Ora sono a 60% orzo, 40% caffè.
> ...


In effetti comincio a preoccuparmi per te. Ci manca solo che sviluppi una dipendenza per la pepsi.


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Gennaio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> cavolo, che esperienza! Credevo fosse la solita con l'espresso laggiù, roba bruciaticcia con i fondi sabbiosi in sospensione. Poi, il caffè non ti può mancare negli States! Del loro te ne danno litri...


Ma è caffè fatto a modo loro che per me è una brodaglia imbevibile.


----------



## AnnaBlume (22 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Si. Una parte del fascino di un uomo risiede in qualche ruga, temo. Ma anche perchè proprio non m'importa di apparire più giovane di quello che sono, in generale.


oh, beh, io intendevo dire che un corpo tonico ed efficiente è meglio di un corpo sfatto. Che non è proprio un elevato concetto filosofico, ma in genere funziona, sia per mantenere il proprio umore a livelli non funerei sia per attrarre, no?


----------



## AnnaBlume (22 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma è caffè fatto a modo loro che per me è una brodaglia imbevibile.


per quello dicevo: italiano medio... è una bevanda diversa, e ce ne sono diversi decisamente buoni e forti. Sciacquatura no.


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Gennaio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> oh, beh, io intendevo dire che un corpo tonico ed efficiente è meglio di un corpo sfatto. Che non è proprio un elevato concetto filosofico, ma in genere funziona, sia per mantenere il proprio umore a livelli non funerei sia per attrarre, no?


In linea generale, ovviamente, più uno può mantenersi in forma meglio è. Per quanto riguarda me diciamo che non sono uno sportivo, non me n'è mai fregato una cippa di nulla dello sport che mi annoia a morte ed a volte raggiungo picchi di pigrezza preoccupanti (per gli altri). Oltretutto sono pure un feroce carnivoro. Per farla breve sono l'opposto di te. Ovviamente il mio umore sta benissimo per come sono. Per quanto riguarda l'attrazione, bè io piaccio, ma non faccio nulla di particolare, e neanche punto particolarmente sulla tonicità del fisico o che. Credo che il fascino è composto da vari fattori e nel mio caso specifico il fisico è si presente ma non si tratta certo del fattore decisivo. Almeno per quanto posso dire io di me stesso, ovviamente.


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Gennaio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> per quello dicevo: italiano medio... è una bevanda diversa, e ce ne sono diversi decisamente buoni e forti. Sciacquatura no.


Ma non è italiano medio. Voglio dire, non me ne frega nulla della pasta, non me ne frega nulla della pizza, non me ne importa un accidente di andare a Little Italy, parlo un inglese fluente e non gesticolo ma, merda, voglio un cazzo di espresso e non m'interessa un cazzo di Starbucks se non per le ciambelle.


----------



## Sbriciolata (22 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> In linea generale, ovviamente, più uno può mantenersi in forma meglio è. Per quanto riguarda me diciamo che non sono uno sportivo, non me n'è mai fregato una cippa di nulla dello sport che mi annoia a morte ed a volte raggiungo picchi di pigrezza preoccupanti (per gli altri). Oltretutto sono pure un feroce carnivoro. Per farla breve sono l'opposto di te. Ovviamente il mio umore sta benissimo per come sono. Per quanto riguarda l'attrazione, bè io piaccio, ma non faccio nulla di particolare, e neanche punto particolarmente sulla tonicità del fisico o che. Credo che il fascino è composto da vari fattori e nel mio caso specifico il fisico è si presente ma non si tratta certo del fattore decisivo. Almeno per quanto posso dire io di me stesso, ovviamente.


insomma sei un cesso a pedali(cit.:mrgreen... non t'arrabbiareeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee... vado via


----------



## contepinceton (22 Gennaio 2013)

babsi ha detto:


> Conte giovinezza non vuol dir mica darla a destra e a manca, ohibò.
> cmq capisco il tuo discorso sui bei tempi andati che furono.
> ma mi pare che te la sei goduta la vita anche te, o no?
> e che anche ora gli sfizietti te li togli...
> ...


Un sorriso?
Ma se rido da mane a sera...
Eh si quello si devo proprio dire...
Che me la sono goduta...

Giovinezza per me era...

Giovinezza no?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

AH i tempi andati...


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Gennaio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> insomma sei un cesso a pedali(cit.:mrgreen... non t'arrabbiareeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee... vado via


Sogni d'oro.


----------



## contepinceton (22 Gennaio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> hm , che domande private...
> per l'altezza, circa 1,70 (1,69, mi pare, boh) e porto la 38-40 di taglia, dipende dalle marche. Considero (su di _me_, eh, non sulle altre) la 44 vicina all'obesità. Non ci sto dentro nemmeno all'idea, sorry...



Ma sta tenta...
La dico sempre sta cosa scoperta negli appunti di quando mia moglie studiava sartoria...
Sappi che la 44 è la taglia minima per la sartoria come si deve...

Ma sta tenta...

Ma ti tocca vestirti come una ragazzina?

SI ok domande private...

Ma io dico...cioè...
Tu come dire...

Dai cazzo donna andiamo in una bella trattoria come dico io che se magna niente?

Cioè ok...

Comunque basta la salute no?

Comunque piaccia o non piaccia ho la vicina di casa che è così...
Ma non fa nessuna dieta, mangia come un lupo, ha avuto cinque parti ed è come un stecchetto...


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Gennaio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Allora misleggi o hai frainteso la religione...
> Vedi per esempio astenersi da, è stato sostituito da privilegiare...
> 
> COme dire mi astengo da ciulare con altre
> ...


Conte, cazzo, sei tascabile.


----------



## contepinceton (22 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Conte, cazzo, sei tascabile.


Infatti sono un tamagoci per certe donne no?
No anzi aspetta...solo per una sono il tamagoci...
che poi non dica fesserie...


----------



## lunaiena (22 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> In linea generale, ovviamente, più uno può mantenersi in forma meglio è. Per quanto riguarda me diciamo che non sono uno sportivo, non me n'è mai fregato una cippa di nulla dello sport che mi annoia a morte ed a volte raggiungo picchi di pigrezza preoccupanti (per gli altri). Oltretutto sono pure un feroce carnivoro. Per farla breve sono l'opposto di te. Ovviamente il mio umore sta benissimo per come sono. Per quanto riguarda l'attrazione, bè io piaccio, ma non faccio nulla di particolare, e neanche punto particolarmente sulla tonicità del fisico o che. Credo che il fascino è composto da vari fattori e nel mio caso specifico il fisico è si presente ma non si tratta certo del fattore decisivo. Almeno per quanto posso dire io di me stesso, ovviamente.



penso che il tuo punto forte sia la simpatia...


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Gennaio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> penso che il tuo punto forte sia la simpatia...


Nah. Parlo come scrivo, pensa che stronzo.


----------



## babsi (22 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma non è italiano medio. Voglio dire, non me ne frega nulla della pasta, non me ne frega nulla della pizza, non me ne importa un accidente di andare a Little Italy, parlo un inglese fluente e non gesticolo ma, merda, voglio un cazzo di espresso e non m'interessa un cazzo di Starbucks se non per le ciambelle.


waa joey 
sarà che vivo fuori, ma il cibo italiano mi manca sì che mi manca, cacchio.
non sapete ciò che dite.
son cose che finchè non le perdi non ti rendi conto...
(cheppoi io sono una molto flessibile e mi piace assaggiare nuove cucine, e il mondo è bello perchè è vario, eh...però quando la prima pizza che trovi fa schifo e la pasta è talmente scotta che ti si quaglia sopra la forchetta, ti rendi conto del dramma)


----------



## lunaiena (22 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Nah. Parlo come scrivo, pensa che stronzo.



Infatti ero ironica...


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Gennaio 2013)

babsi ha detto:


> waa joey
> sarà che vivo fuori, ma il cibo italiano mi manca sì che mi manca, cacchio.
> non sapete ciò che dite.
> son cose che finchè non le perdi non ti rendi conto...
> (cheppoi io sono una molto flessibile e mi piace assaggiare nuove cucine, e il mondo è bello perchè è vario, eh...però quando la prima pizza che trovi fa schifo e la pasta è talmente scotta che ti si quaglia sopra la forchetta, ti rendi conto del dramma)


Io veramente non sono un pastaro neanche qua. Alla peggio potrebbero mancarmi alcuni formaggi e certi salumi. Ma mi adatto facile.


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Gennaio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Infatti ero ironica...


Io pure.


----------



## lunaiena (22 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Io pure.


io di più !


----------



## contepinceton (22 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Io veramente non sono un pastaro neanche qua. Alla peggio potrebbero mancarmi alcuni formaggi e certi salumi. Ma mi adatto facile.


No credimi ha ragione...
Veramente credimi
fuori dell'Italia si mangia di merda...

La nostra cucina ( divisa in una montagna di cucine differenti) credimi è la migliore al mondo...

Ma ti racconto una cosa Joey...
Devi sapere che a Budapest " Bar Italiano" sta per nostro "Night club".

Ma sono riuscito a portare là una macchina per fare il nostro espresso e collocarla da una signora che ha una spece di autogrill lungo la nuova autostrada che collega Budapest con il sud.

Proprio lei mi raccontava che fu un successone enorme...finchè poi il marchio segafredo non ha invaso il paese.

Direi che gli ungheresi hanno imparato a fare il nostro caffè...mentre gli austriaci se ne fregano e continuano con la loro sbobba a tre euro a tazza eh?


----------



## babsi (22 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Io veramente non sono un pastaro neanche qua. Alla peggio potrebbero mancarmi alcuni formaggi e certi salumi. Ma mi adatto facile.


La pasta qui posso cmq farmela da sola quindi non è che mi manchi.
Il caffè pure, inteso quello della moka, perchè nei bar per la maggiore te lo fanno allungatissimo (alla AnnaBlume :mrgreen: ) e quindi saggiamente evito, ora che ce lo so.
però la pizza.....I really miss it 
anche perchè per farla l'abbiamo fatta anche quella.
ma non è che la puoi fare ogni giorno in mezzo minuto, insomma.
formaggi....il parmigiano ti mancherebbe sicuro!


----------



## Joey Blow (22 Gennaio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> No credimi ha ragione...
> Veramente credimi
> *fuori dell'Italia si mangia di merda...*
> 
> ...


Conte, per carità. Ovunque sono stato ho mangiato benissimo. Certo, se cerchi la pasta grazie al cazzo, ma basta non volere sempre e per forza mangiare italiano ovunque.


----------



## contepinceton (22 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Conte, per carità. Ovunque sono stato ho mangiato benissimo. Certo, se cerchi la pasta grazie al cazzo, ma basta non volere sempre e per forza mangiare italiano ovunque.



Io sempre mangiato malissimo...
Sarò delicato di stomaco no?

Il mio stomaco ne ha sempre risentito...

Ma io non mangio italiano sai?

Mangio veneto...
Polenta e baccalà
Risi e bisi
Polenta e sopressa

Ecc..ecc..ecc...

Che non si pensi male di me...


----------



## babsi (22 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Conte, per carità. Ovunque sono stato ho mangiato benissimo. Certo, se cerchi la pasta grazie al cazzo, ma basta non volere sempre e per forza mangiare italiano ovunque.


a me piace molto assaggiare le cucine tipiche del posto ed i piatti tradizionali dei vari paesi.
anche perchè non potrei fare altrimenti, insomma.
però proprio per questo, avendo provato le varie...devo dirti che la nostra mi piace particolarmente.
sarà che mi piacciono proprio le cose tipiche, vedi la pasta la pizza and so on.
e diciamo che ce la invidiano un po' dappertutto, anche.
però hanno una strana concezione della cucina italiana.
mai fidarsi delle insegne con su scritto "tipica cucina italiana"
che lì dentro troverai tutto....meno ciò che cerchi


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Gennaio 2013)

babsi ha detto:


> a me piace molto assaggiare le cucine tipiche del posto ed i piatti tradizionali dei vari paesi.
> anche perchè non potrei fare altrimenti, insomma.
> però proprio per questo, avendo provato le varie...devo dirti che la nostra mi piace particolarmente.
> sarà che mi piacciono proprio le cose tipiche, vedi la pasta la pizza and so on.
> ...


Andare a mangiare italiano all'estero non ha senso. Sul fatto che ce la possano invidiare posso dirti che è vero nella misura in cui nei ristoranti italiani all'esetero in media si mangia di merda mentre qui, quando vengono gli stranieri, si rendono conto della differenza. Ma lo stesso concetto si potrebbe applicare per la cucina di ogni paese, più o meno.


----------



## contepinceton (23 Gennaio 2013)

babsi ha detto:


> a me piace molto assaggiare le cucine tipiche del posto ed i piatti tradizionali dei vari paesi.
> anche perchè non potrei fare altrimenti, insomma.
> però proprio per questo, avendo provato le varie...devo dirti che la nostra mi piace particolarmente.
> sarà che mi piacciono proprio le cose tipiche, vedi la pasta la pizza and so on.
> ...


Beh comunque come dicevo...
Si ecco...guarda...
Tipica cucina italiana...all'estero è dura...eh?

A meno che...a meno che dentro non ci siano italiani...
Se parli della pizza...
Da quel poco che so, pare che sia fondamentale il modo in cui la si cucina...

Se non hanno il forno adatto...non ce la fanno...

Poi dicono che è importante saper tirare la pasta...
All'estero fanno pizze alte cinque cm e grandi come un disco da 45 giri...

Ma è anche vero che noi mangiamo cose inverse...
Mi spiego meglio...

Se tu assaggi il vero gulasch fatto in ungheria resti esterefatto...
Così dicasi del salame.
Il vero salame ungherese, non è affatto quello che comperiamo noi dal salumiere.
Stesso dicasi della Paprika...che noi siamo convinti sia una cosa...
In Ungheria la parola paprika sta per peperoncino.
Ora ve ne è una qualità che impiegano proprio per metterla nel salame e nel gulash.

Non ti dico poi del mangiare il gallo, o del brodo fatto con la carne di maiale.


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Gennaio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Io sempre mangiato malissimo...
> Sarò delicato di stomaco no?
> 
> Il mio stomaco ne ha sempre risentito...
> ...


Tu andresti mai a vivere, chessò, a Lecce?


----------



## contepinceton (23 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Andare a mangiare italiano all'estero non ha senso. Sul fatto che ce la possano invidiare posso dirti che è vero nella misura in cui nei ristoranti italiani all'esetero in media si mangia di merda mentre qui, quando vengono gli stranieri, si rendono conto della differenza. Ma lo stesso concetto si potrebbe applicare per la cucina di ogni paese, più o meno.


Però estendendo il discorso all'alimentazione, visto che per certi versi mi è toccato darci un occhio, pare che la dieta migliore sia quella mediterranea no?
Guarda come sono ridotti i cittadini statunitensi eh?
Pare che più del 50% abbia problemi di diabete.
E là per salvarsi giocano sporco no?
Dicono che il tasso di glicemia più alto non faccia male.
Ma andiamo a vedere come mangiano e che cosa mangiano rispetto a noi.

E veniamo agli extracomunitari.
Da noi i medici non sanno spiegare come mai, gli asiatici, indiani, pakistani, bangladesh e compagnia bella, vengono qui, assumono le nostre abitudini alimentari e hanno subito problemi di colesteromia e diabete.
Come mai?

E sto fenomeno non colpisce quelle persone che mantengono la cucina del loro paese, infatti, anche da noi, si sono organizzati in discount gestiti da loro con i loro prodotti.

Io ho cenato da loro, e devo dirti, che veramente la loro cucina è devastante per me, ricchissima di spezie, e cose fritte...per esempio...ci sono piatti, in cui si usano le uova cotte, sbucciate e indi fritte...tu prova a prendere un uovo lesso, lo friggi nell'olio e mangialo...sentirai un pugno nello stomaco che...
Poi ho finalmente assaggiato quel riso...che non è certo il nostro arborio eh? O quello che ci propinano come basmati...


----------



## contepinceton (23 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Tu andresti mai a vivere, chessò, a Lecce?


Vediamo ehm...
Pitosto de Bari, meglio lecce no?

Ma penso di no...

Penso proprio di no...

Mi tapperei in casa e non uscirei mai per paura che mi capiti qualcosa...

No penso di no...

Se potessi scegliere, dato che mi piace molto il pesce, anche crudo e affumicato, andrei a vivere in scandinavia...

Là c'è poca densità di popolazione e sto tranquillo no?


----------



## babsi (23 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Andare a mangiare italiano all'estero non ha senso. Sul fatto che ce la possano invidiare posso dirti che è vero nella misura in cui nei ristoranti italiani all'esetero in media si mangia di merda mentre qui, quando vengono gli stranieri, si rendono conto della differenza. Ma lo stesso concetto si potrebbe applicare per la cucina di ogni paese, più o meno.


ma io non vado a mangiare italiano all'estero, joey.
è che vivendoci, all'estero, ogni tanto mi piglia un po' di sana nostalgia di casa e quindi vorrei na bella pizzaccia e invece non la sanno fare, tutto qui.
poi son la prima che quando tornerò in italia mi mancheranno i piatti tipici di qui, son sicura.
e i piatti di qui mi piacciono, eh.
che mica son tipa che schifa tutto ciò che non c'ha il bollino made in italy, anzi, sono esattamente il contrario.


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Gennaio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Però estendendo il discorso all'alimentazione, visto che per certi versi mi è toccato darci un occhio, *pare che la dieta migliore sia quella mediterranea no?
> *Guarda come sono ridotti i cittadini statunitensi eh?
> Pare che più del 50% abbia problemi di diabete.
> E là per salvarsi giocano sporco no?
> ...


La dieta migliore è quella che facevamo qualche decennio fa, poca carne, verdure e legumi, carboidrati e blablabla. Di sicuro non come mediamente mangiamo adesso.


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Gennaio 2013)

babsi ha detto:


> ma io non vado a mangiare italiano all'estero, joey.
> è che vivendoci, all'estero, ogni tanto mi piglia un po' di sana nostalgia di casa e quindi vorrei na bella pizzaccia e invece non la sanno fare, tutto qui.
> poi son la prima che quando tornerò in italia mi mancheranno i piatti tipici di qui, son sicura.
> e i piatti di qui mi piacciono, eh.
> che mica son tipa che schifa tutto ciò che non c'ha il bollino made in italy, anzi, sono esattamente il contrario.


Dove vivi?


----------



## AnnaBlume (23 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> In linea generale, ovviamente, più uno può mantenersi in forma meglio è. Per quanto riguarda me diciamo che non sono uno sportivo, non me n'è mai fregato una cippa di nulla dello sport che mi annoia a morte ed a volte raggiungo picchi di _pigrezza_ preoccupanti (per gli altri). Oltretutto sono pure un feroce carnivoro. Per farla breve sono l'opposto di te. Ovviamente il mio umore sta benissimo per come sono. Per quanto riguarda l'attrazione, bè io piaccio, ma non faccio nulla di particolare, e neanche punto particolarmente sulla tonicità del fisico o che. Credo che il fascino è composto da vari fattori e nel mio caso specifico il fisico è si presente ma non si tratta certo del fattore decisivo. Almeno per quanto posso dire io di me stesso, ovviamente.


la _pigrezza_ è grandiosa, ho un'amica che dice _pigrezza_ e _ingordizia_, te la faccio conoscere :singleeye:
Per il resto ho capito. Usi il bonus di partenza, fin che dura, dura . Ovvio che il fascino è fatto di tante cose e ci devono stare tutte. Ma per me, se una di queste ha la linea slanciata e la consistenza di una certa sodezza, è infinitamente meglio. Anzi, all'inizio tende ad essere il discrimine, poi ovviamente le meccaniche dell'attrazione sono in realtà misteriose.


----------



## AnnaBlume (23 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> La dieta migliore è quella che facevamo qualche decennio fa, poca carne, verdure e legumi, carboidrati e blablabla. Di sicuro non come mediamente mangiamo adesso.


come mangiamo io e Occhi Verdi


----------



## AnnaBlume (23 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma non è italiano medio. Voglio dire, non me ne frega nulla della pasta, non me ne frega nulla della pizza, non me ne importa un accidente di andare a Little Italy, parlo un inglese fluente e non gesticolo ma, merda, voglio un cazzo di espresso e non m'interessa un cazzo di Starbucks se non per le ciambelle.


capito. Quoterei tutto tranne l'espresso e Starbucks (e le ciambelle, che mi fanno cagare). Cioè, a Seattle (città americana del caffè) ci sono centinaia di caffetterie meno standardizzate di SB e migliori, tutta la città profuma di caffè :inlove:, però, se non si è a Seattle, SB fa un caffè (americano, ovvio) biologico, tostatissimo, nerissimo, fortissimo, buonissimo. Me lo farei in vena.


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Gennaio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> la _pigrezza_ è grandiosa, ho un'amica che dice _pigrezza_ e _ingordizia_, te la faccio conoscere :singleeye:
> Per il resto ho capito. Usi il bonus di partenza, fin che dura, dura . Ovvio che il fascino è fatto di tante cose e ci devono stare tutte. Ma per me, se una di queste ha la linea slanciata e la consistenza di una certa sodezza, è infinitamente meglio. Anzi, all'inizio tende ad essere il discrimine, poi ovviamente le meccaniche dell'attrazione sono in realtà misteriose.


In media a me le donne piacciono più "burrose" che altro dal punto di vista fisico. Poi chiaramente, dato che per lo più di una donna mi colpisce l'intelligenza e quel fascino dovuto ad una particolare svegliezza e rapidità di pensiero, la cosa può anche passare in secondo piano per cui a volte mi è capitato di trovarmi bene anche con tavole da surf in gonnella. Ma non cerco la sodezza a tutti i costi. Anzi.


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Gennaio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> come mangiamo io e Occhi Verdi


Voi la carne però non la mangiate affatto, no?


----------



## viola di mare (23 Gennaio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> guarda, ho passato l'età critica per quelle cose da un pezzo. Durante l'adolescenza, anzi un pochino più in là, intorno ai 18 anni, qualche problemuccio alimentare l'ho avuto, me lo ricordo bene. Mi ricordo benissimo il loop che genera (e comunque non partiva da una voglia di essere più attraente ma da una voglia assurda di essere trasparente). Mi ricordo bene anche i problemi che ne derivano. Poi sono diventata grande, le cose hanno ripreso a scorrere in modo armonico e naturale, sono passati decenni. No, non credo di essere a rischio e mi piace che il mio corpo sia efficiente, che sia pronto, che sia veloce, che scatti. Insomma, mi piace star bene e mi piace andare a fare sport in montagna! Ma la panzetta no, eh :mrgreen:
> 
> E poi diciamocelo una buona volta: a 20 anni si ingrassa in modo generale. A 40, i chiletti si mettono solo ed esclusivamente dove non dovrebbero. Non so se c'è di mezzo Marphy o chi per lui, ma...quelli in più si mettono sulla pancia e sui fianchi (e nel mio caso anche sulle tette, che odio) e quando si dimagrisce dimagrisce solo la faccia e le braccia. Hai presente? Come diceva il Conte? Ci si ovalizza. Ecco, meglio evitare


1.69, 56 kg e ... 6 di panza... ancora che mi convinco sia per i postumi gravidanza o per le incazzature col mio ex marito... la verità è che a 40 anni fai più fatica che a 20 e poi io magno!!!


----------



## AnnaBlume (23 Gennaio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma sta tenta...
> La dico sempre sta cosa scoperta negli appunti di quando mia moglie studiava sartoria...
> Sappi che *la 44 è la taglia minima per la sartoria come si deve*...
> 
> ...


Beh, se paghi, capi di sartoria ne trovi come li vuoi. Anzi, che io sappia, molte cose oltre la 42 non si fanno proprio.
Ma che ragazzina! Le ragazzine di oggi, poi, con gli sbrilluccichini e 'sto abuso di rosa mi ripugnano. Vesto normalissima, 5 volte su 6 jeans stretti, maglioncino morbido e stivali.
Hm, bella trattoria...diciamo che comunque le trattorie non sono proprio il mio forte (specie se è cucina regionale etc etc), e comunque tu potresti con me mangiare quel che ti pare sempre. Voto l'apericena, però: fiumi di bollicine serie e cibo (fusion) da prendere con le mani, milioni di assaggini.


----------



## contepinceton (23 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> La dieta migliore è quella che facevamo qualche decennio fa, poca carne, verdure e legumi, carboidrati e blablabla. Di sicuro non come mediamente mangiamo adesso.



tranquillo che ci stiamo tornando in tutti i sensi a qualche decennio fa...
sentito le notizie stamattina?

Il nostro paese
ben presto....

torneremo a coltivare i campi...


----------



## AnnaBlume (23 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Voi la carne però non la mangiate affatto, no?


eh già. Ma siamo più vicini noi alle quote della piramide di voi


----------



## Tebe (23 Gennaio 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> 1.69, 56 kg e ... 6 di panza... ancora che mi convinco sia per i postumi gravidanza o per le incazzature col mio ex marito... la verità è che a 40 anni fai più fatica che a 20 e poi io magno!!!





mi sono rovesciata con sto tuo commento.


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Gennaio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> tranquillo che ci stiamo tornando in tutti i sensi a qualche decennio fa...
> sentito le notizie stamattina?
> 
> Il nostro paese
> ...


Personalmente non ci vedo nulla di male.


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Gennaio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> eh già. Ma siamo più vicini noi alle quote della piramide di voi


Io di piramidi considero solo quelle lasciateci in giro per il mondo da antiche civiltà che, si suppone, fossero in contatto con entità extraterrestri.


----------



## Annuccia (23 Gennaio 2013)

babsi ha detto:


> ne conosco svariati così...ma se fumi 10 sigarette l'anno il vizio non ti prenderà mai..
> magari è gente che quando ne fuma una nemmeno sa come fumarla, ovvero *non la inala*, non la respira...che non sa manco tenere una sigaretta in mano (non che sia cosa di vanto, sia chiaro, ma un fumatore di certe cose se ne rende subito conto, diciamo)




no no...aspira eccome...ma spenta quella magari durante la serata può accenderne un'altra...ma il giorno seguente e quello ancora no....e così per mesi.
appunto da fumatrice osservandolo posso assicurarti che se la fuma eccome...


----------



## AnnaBlume (23 Gennaio 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> 1.69, 56 kg e ... 6 di panza... ancora che mi convinco sia per i postumi gravidanza o per le incazzature col mio ex marito... la verità è che a 40 anni fai più fatica che a 20 e poi io magno!!!



:risata:grandiosa


----------



## AnnaBlume (23 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> La dieta migliore è quella che facevamo qualche decennio fa, poca carne, verdure e legumi, carboidrati e blablabla. Di sicuro non come mediamente mangiamo adesso.


Chiamala come vuoi, anche piramide maya, ma è questa qui


----------



## iosonoio (23 Gennaio 2013)

*Per smettere di fumare...*

Se la donna inizia a fumare ci vuole poco per farla smettere: basta rallentare un pò il ritmo e al limite aggiungere del lubrificante o della saliva...
:rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (23 Gennaio 2013)

ossignur, anche con i nuovi acquisti andiamo bene:unhappy:





iosonoio ha detto:


> Se la donna inizia a fumare ci vuole poco per farla smettere: basta rallentare un pò il ritmo e al limite aggiungere del lubrificante o della saliva...
> :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:


----------



## Annuccia (23 Gennaio 2013)

iosonoio ha detto:


> Se la donna inizia a fumare ci vuole poco per farla smettere: basta rallentare un pò il ritmo e al limite aggiungere del lubrificante o della saliva...
> :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:


tu lo sai che non l'ho capita....
forse...e se l'ho capita non capisco cosa c'entra...


----------



## AnnaBlume (23 Gennaio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> tu lo sai che non l'ho capita....
> forse...e se l'ho capita non capisco cosa c'entra...


macchecedeveentrà... giusto ossignur, l'unico commento possibile...


----------



## Lui (23 Gennaio 2013)

iosonoio ha detto:


> Se la donna inizia a fumare ci vuole poco per farla smettere: basta rallentare un pò il ritmo e al limite aggiungere del lubrificante o della saliva...
> :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:


ne hai di coraggio, non sapevi che minerva era in giro su tranet? 



carina, comunque.




non minerva, la battuta.


----------



## viola di mare (23 Gennaio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> mi sono rovesciata con sto tuo commento.


----------



## Simy (23 Gennaio 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> 1.69, 56 kg e ... 6 di panza... ancora che mi convinco sia per i postumi gravidanza o per le incazzature col mio ex marito... la verità è che a 40 anni fai più fatica che a 20 e poi io magno!!!


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:fantastica




AnnaBlume ha detto:


> eh già. Ma siamo più vicini noi alle quote della piramide di voi



:yes:




AnnaBlume ha detto:


> Chiamala come vuoi, anche piramide maya, ma è questa qui


:up:


----------



## Joey Blow (23 Gennaio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> :up:


Ma tu sei diventata (o stai diventando) vegetariana da l'altro ieri! Essù. Madonna, il fervore dei convertiti a Scientology.


----------



## Flavia (23 Gennaio 2013)

ore 13:49
sigarette fumate oggi:
zero!!!!!
non so come andrà il pomeriggio:unhappy:


----------



## Lui (23 Gennaio 2013)

state portando lo stato in rovina con ste ecigghe.


daveti una mossa, su, andate a ricomprrare una bella stecca di marb........ o cam.......... o quello che volete, su.

non ce la farete  mai a smettere, siete deboli, senza carattere, non avete le palle per dire di no ad una sigaretta. siete schiave di loro, sono loro che comandano su di voi, che misere.


giebi, come sono andato?


----------



## Lui (23 Gennaio 2013)

grazie.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (23 Gennaio 2013)

ok, mettiamo caso io sia intenzionato a provare dovre comprare KIT OMEGA-WR MAN 1100 STS. ma per i liquidi?

Volendo io utilizzare glicole vegetale cosa dovrei prendere? aroma + nicotina + glicole? e le parti di miscelazione??

vabbè intanto vado a fumarmi una sigaretta...


----------



## Annuccia (23 Gennaio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> grazie.


  prego...di cosa?


----------



## Quibbelqurz (23 Gennaio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


>


Questa mi fa l'impressione di un condensatore tesla che sul più bello si scarica e col crampo che ti viene nelle labbra non riesci manco a staccare la e-cig ... e così te la devi fumare tutta. :rotfl:


----------



## AnnaBlume (23 Gennaio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> ok, mettiamo caso io sia intenzionato a provare dovre comprare KIT OMEGA-WR MAN 1100 STS. ma per i liquidi?
> 
> Volendo io utilizzare glicole vegetale cosa dovrei prendere? aroma + nicotina + glicole? e le parti di miscelazione??
> 
> vabbè intanto vado a fumarmi una sigaretta...



questo post m'era sfuggito. 
Intanto, il *glicole* è propilenico. Il *glicerolo* è vegetale  e ti servono entrambi, poi ti serve acqua distillata e poi ti serve la nicotina da tagliare, che è già dispersa in PG, VG, H20. Poi ti servono gli aromi. Ma perché, tu che non hai mai preso in mano la e-cig vuoi già fare l'apprendista stregone?

Esempio: comperi un flacone di liquido base a nicotina a 36mg (la max concentrazione possibile che vendono a un privato. Già a quella concentrazione è estremamente pericolosa al contatto. Concentrazioni maggiori sono mortali, non le vendono a tutti così, io ne avrei anche paura). Poi, *guantomunito*,  lo tagli, avendo a disposizione PG (glicole propilenico) VG (glicerolo vegetale) H20, secondo la proporzione 50, 40, 10 (la nicotina del flacone è già dispersa negli altri 3 ingredienti secondo la stessa proporzione). Poi, portata la nicotina alla concentrazine che vuoi (18, 9, etc etc), prendi una boccettina apposita, ci metti 10 ml di liquido base fatto da te e ci aggiungi tra le 10 e le 20 gocce di aroma (o mix di aromi ) che hai scelto o che ti sei fatto venire in mente. Shakeri, riponi al buio e aspetti minimo una notte, qualche giorno è meglio. Poi apri e annusi. O lo butti, o lo svapi dipende da te e da quanto brillante è stato il tuo mix.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (23 Gennaio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> questo post m'era sfuggito.
> Intanto, il *glicole* è propilenico. Il *glicerolo* è vegetale  e ti servono entrambi, poi ti serve acqua distillata e poi ti serve la nicotina da tagliare, che è già dispersa in PG, VG, H20. Poi ti servono gli aromi. Ma perché, tu che non hai mai preso in mano la e-cig vuoi già fare l'apprendista stregone?
> 
> Esempio: comperi un flacone di liquido base a nicotina a 36mg (la max concentrazione possibile che vendono a un privato. Già a quella concentrazione è estremamente pericolosa al contatto. Concentrazioni maggiori sono mortali, non le vendono a tutti così, io ne avrei anche paura). Poi, *guantomunito*,  lo tagli, avendo a disposizione PG (glicole propilenico) VG (glicerolo vegetale) H20, secondo la proporzione 50, 40, 10 (la nicotina del flacone è già dispersa negli altri 3 ingredienti secondo la stessa proporzione). Poi, portata la nicotina alla concentrazine che vuoi (18, 9, etc etc), prendi una boccettina apposita, ci metti 10 ml di liquido base fatto da te e ci aggiungi tra le 10 e le 20 gocce di aroma (o mix di aromi ) che hai scelto o che ti sei fatto venire in mente. Shakeri, riponi al buio e aspetti minimo una notte, qualche giorno è meglio. Poi apri e annusi. O lo butti, o lo svapi dipende da te e da quanto brillante è stato il tuo mix.


ecco appunto volevo usare il glicole di origine vegetale al 100%. per questi non vorrei usare i prodotti già pronti 

ora non ho tempo. al massimo ti stresserò via Pm per capire bene alcune parti... 

grazie


----------



## AnnaBlume (23 Gennaio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> ecco appunto non volevo usare il glicole di origine vegetale al 100%. per questi non vorrei usare i prodotti già pronti


quelli di grado di purezza farmacologica sono tutti estratti (chimicamente) da sostanze prime vegetali. Ma il glicole è propilenico (non puoi dire glicole vegetale, ché non ti capisce nessuno, nemmeno un farmacista) e il glicerolo vegetale. Il glicole di grado FU è un sottoprodotto del glicerolo (a sua volta sottoprodotto del biodiesel), credo :mrgreen:


----------



## Tebe (23 Gennaio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> state portando lo stato in rovina con ste ecigghe.
> 
> 
> daveti una mossa, su, andate a ricomprrare una bella stecca di marb........ o cam.......... o quello che volete, su.
> ...


----------



## OcchiVerdi (23 Gennaio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> quelli di grado di purezza farmacologica sono tutti estratti (chimicamente) da sostanze prime vegetali. Ma il glicole è propilenico (non puoi dire glicole vegetale, ché non ti capisce nessuno, nemmeno un farmacista) e il glicerolo vegetale. Il glicole di grado FU è un sottoprodotto del glicerolo (a sua volta sottoprodotto del biodiesel), credo :mrgreen:



credo che io stia facendo confusione con il dipropilene glicole ( cancerogeno ) utilizzato al posto del glicolepropilenico.

ok allora mi ferò quattro conti in tasca quando sarò tornato dalla settimana bianca :mrgreen:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (23 Gennaio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> credo che io stia facendo confusione con il dipropilene glicole ( cancerogeno ) utilizzato al posto del glicolepropilenico.
> 
> ok allora mi ferò quattro conti in tasca quando sarò tornato dalla settimana bianca :mrgreen:


vedo che qui siamo giunto alla gara del nome chimico più impronunciabile :rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (23 Gennaio 2013)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> vedo che qui siamo giunto alla gara del nome chimico più impronunciabile :rotfl:


Il pluriclonato di sodio no?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (24 Gennaio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Il pluriclonato di sodio no?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



io conosco solo il pipino Hc2&-


----------



## Quibbelqurz (24 Gennaio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> io conosco solo il pipino Hc2&-


suona come un esplosivo ... non è che per caso intendevi THC?


----------



## Tebe (24 Gennaio 2013)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> suona come un esplosivo ... non è che per caso intendevi THC?


Non so.
Non ho mai capito una cippa di chimica.
Che è il thc?


:mrgreen:


----------



## Tebe (24 Gennaio 2013)

Comunque Quib, non ricordo se te l'ho già scritto, ma ogni volta che scrivi (per marcare quanto un post ti abbia divertito) _mi hai fatto spruzzare lo schermo...._


Sai che immagine mi si stampa in testa?



paura


----------



## babsi (24 Gennaio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Comunque Quib, non ricordo se te l'ho già scritto, ma ogni volta che scrivi (per marcare quanto un post ti abbia divertito) _mi hai fatto spruzzare lo schermo...._
> 
> 
> Sai che immagine mi si stampa in testa?
> ...


tebe lo vedi che sei ancora maiala-inside...
:carneval:
non tutte le speranze son perdute, allora...


----------



## Quibbelqurz (24 Gennaio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Non so.
> Non ho mai capito una cippa di chimica.
> Che è il thc?
> 
> ...


Delta-9-*t*etra(*h*)idro*c*annabinolo


----------



## Quibbelqurz (24 Gennaio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Comunque Quib, non ricordo se te l'ho già scritto, ma ogni volta che scrivi (per marcare quanto un post ti abbia divertito) _mi hai fatto spruzzare lo schermo...._
> 
> 
> Sai che immagine mi si stampa in testa?
> ...


:rotfl:


----------



## AnnaBlume (24 Gennaio 2013)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Delta-9-*t*etra(*h*)idro*c*annabinolo


Tebe: è quella cosa che ti rende (tanto) piacevole questo :canna:

 no THC, no fun, solo puzza :mrgreen:


----------



## Annuccia (29 Gennaio 2013)

7 giorno senza sigarette....



da quattro ricariche al giorno sono passata a due.


----------



## AnnaBlume (29 Gennaio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> 7 giorno senza sigarette....
> 
> 
> 
> da quattro ricariche al giorno sono passata a due.



BRAVISSIMISSIMA!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
Così si fa!

io lo stesso, e sono 2 mesi e 5 giorni. Fra qualche settimana, 2, 3, porto la nicotina a sempre 6, poi vediamo.


----------



## lunaiena (29 Gennaio 2013)

allora devo dire che ,maledette voi
ho deciso di provarla...


----------



## contepinceton (29 Gennaio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> allora devo dire che ,maledette voi
> ho deciso di provarla...


Ehi ciao mela...
ehi mela hai visto che ho cambiato firma'
TI piace la mia firma mela?

ehi mela potrei scrivermi lunovuoto eh?

ehi mela...

dammela la mela...

ehi mela

occhio coltello...

ehi mela...


----------



## Annuccia (29 Gennaio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> allora devo dire che ,maledette voi
> ho deciso di provarla...


ti giuro che sentire solo l'odore di sigarette mi disgusta...
inizialmente tiravo di continuo da quella elettronica..adesso meno...
e poi vuoi mettere l'odore di cioccolato...............


----------



## lunaiena (29 Gennaio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> ti giuro che sentire solo l'odore di sigarette mi disgusta...
> inizialmente tiravo di continuo da quella elettronica..adesso meno...
> e poi vuoi mettere l'odore di cioccolato...............



E si l'odore del cioccolato è stupefacente:canna:

Ma la cosa buffa è che io ho smesso di fumare da tempo...
un mattino mi sono svegliata e mi faveva schifo cosi all'improvviso...
ma una sigaretta ogni tanto mi piace quindi penso di non smettere tipo 2 o 3 al giorno ...
poi fumo ora molto leggero Philip morris super ligh...quindi ...
L'ho ordinata in farmacia senza nicotina e solo menta o tabacco ...
La userò come aereosol...


----------



## lunaiena (29 Gennaio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ehi ciao mela...
> ehi mela hai visto che ho cambiato firma'
> TI piace la mia firma mela?
> 
> ...



A la smetti di prendermi in giro!!!!!!!!!!!

Hahahahah 
i ho visto la dicitura ma da quando l'ho vista due minuti fa ad ora è cambiata dinuovo...
vedo che qui le persone decise pululano....


----------



## Minerva (29 Gennaio 2013)

sto pensando di riprendere a fumare per fare l'alternativa


----------



## Tebe (29 Gennaio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> allora devo dire che ,maledette voi
> ho deciso di provarla...



sono andata a comprarla anche a Man e oggi glielo portata!!!!


ahahahahahahaha


----------



## Tebe (29 Gennaio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> ti giuro che sentire solo l'odore di sigarette mi disgusta...
> inizialmente tiravo di continuo da quella elettronica..adesso meno...
> e poi vuoi mettere l'odore di cioccolato...............



anche a me ora disgusta la sigaretta. Anzi, mi ha disgustato da subito.

Niente più sigarette, ma solo canne eventualmente


----------



## AnnaBlume (29 Gennaio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> sto pensando di riprendere a fumare per fare l'alternativa


ma...ma...non eravamo andate oltre l'alternatività della cosa???? 

ci tocca ricominciare tutto da capo? no, eh...


----------



## Tebe (29 Gennaio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ma...ma...non eravamo andate oltre l'alternatività della cosa????
> 
> ci tocca ricominciare tutto da capo? no, eh...



io la tutor e-cig a Min non la faccio, sia ben chiaro.


----------



## AnnaBlume (29 Gennaio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> io la tutor e-cig a Min non la faccio, sia ben chiaro.


eh, capisco. Io non c'ho tempo


----------



## Tebe (9 Febbraio 2013)

*Manager e la e-cig*

Dovrò scriverci una pagina di blog ma metto qui questa perla.
-Ma Tebe come mai entrambe le sigarette sono diventate tutte nere e non tirano più?-
-Fammi vedere.-
Prendo il cartomizzatore lo apro e.
.Minchia Man che cazzo ci hai messo dentro? Sembra petrolio solido..-
-Niente, è il classico tabacco virginia che uso e ci ho aggiunto due o tre gocce di miele come mi avevi detto per ammorbidire il gusto...-
-.......miele?-
-Si, miele!-
-Man...parlavamo di aroma di miele, non dirmi che...-
-Si. Ci ho messo il miele vero. Colpa tua che non ti spieghi bene.-









Madonna...


----------



## Simy (9 Febbraio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Dovrò scriverci una pagina di blog ma metto qui questa perla.
> -Ma Tebe come mai entrambe le sigarette sono diventate tutte nere e non tirano più?-
> -Fammi vedere.-
> Prendo il cartomizzatore lo apro e.
> ...



:risata: 


Tebe cazzo spiega bene pure tu no? :risata:


----------



## Tebe (9 Febbraio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> :risata:
> 
> 
> Tebe cazzo spiega bene pure tu no? :risata:


Mi sembrava di stare a parlare con mattia.
A questo punto mi sorge il dubbio che li rincoglionisca io.

dai, ma come puoi pensare di metterci il miele e soprattutto...FUMARLO?
Aveva la sigaretta caramellata e si incazzava come una bestia perchè non "tirava".



Non che lui si intenda di tiraggio comunque....




me la sono tirata da sola, perchè tanto sarebbe arrivato qualcuno a lo notare.
Con certa gente meglio prevenire
:blank:


----------



## Simy (9 Febbraio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Mi sembrava di stare a parlare con mattia.
> A questo punto mi sorge il dubbio che li rincoglionisca io.
> 
> dai, ma come puoi pensare di metterci il miele e soprattutto...FUMARLO?
> ...



no ma come gli è venuto in mente vorrei sapere! 

cmq si...forse la colpa è la tua


----------



## Tebe (13 Febbraio 2013)

Ho finalmente trovato l'aroma cioccolato della fa.


Oggi ho cominciato subito a miscelare nicotina, mandorla e cioccolato!

:festa:


----------



## AnnaBlume (13 Febbraio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ho finalmente trovato l'aroma cioccolato della fa.
> 
> 
> Oggi ho cominciato subito a miscelare nicotina, mandorla e cioccolato!
> ...



com'è? La mandorla è FA? Il cioccolato è dolce o amaro? (sarà dolce, vero?...è FA...). Curiosa


----------



## Tebe (13 Febbraio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> com'è? La mandorla è FA? Il cioccolato è dolce o amaro? (sarà dolce, vero?...è FA...). Curiosa


Si, il cioccolato è dolce ma non tanto. Nel senso che è meno dolce di altri,  lo sento così.

Comunque adesso faccio le prove e appena è perfetto come aroma te lo mando.
Anche la mandorla è fa.


Sono appena andata in una farmacia a compare il glicole propilenico e la farmacista, dubbiosa 
-ma non è mica legale venderlo.-
-Guardi che non è droga.-
-Ma è un preparato galienico non si può vendere al pubblico.-
-L'ho sempre comprato. Ma la domanda è. Perchè non è vendibile al pubblico?-
-Non è vendibile e basta.-
-Faccia una prova sul suo pc alla ricerca delle medicine. Scriva glicole propilenico dopo di che sono certa che non solo glielo da come vendita tranquillamente senza ilò permesso dei carabinieri, ma avrà pure il bottiglione da un litro.-
Scazzata fa la ricerca e dopo tot minuti di sbuffi -E si. In effetti me lo da a vendita libera. un litro sono quattro euro glielo faccio avere per domani mattina.-
-Grazie-







Il glicole propilenico come una droga.

Tra l'altro ho scoperto che molte creme lo hanno dentro.
Devo capire se puà avere anche qualche bell effetto su pelle e capelli.

Anna tu fai  50 e 50  di propilenico  e glicerina? 
Quanto metti di acqua distillata?
la metti?


----------



## AnnaBlume (13 Febbraio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Si, il cioccolato è dolce ma non tanto. Nel senso che è meno dolce di altri,  lo sento così.
> 
> Comunque adesso faccio le prove e appena è perfetto come aroma te lo mando.
> Anche la mandorla è fa.
> ...



50 40 10

50 glicole, 40 glicerolo, 10 acqua del ferro da stiro (importante! non quella del rubinetto o minerale).
Guarda, il glicole non credo che sia proprio una botta di salute, certo non uccide ma benissimo cosa faccia alla lunga non si sa (come sai, di cose veramente inerti ne esistono poche). E' principalmente un umettante, e solvente nel caso di sostanze che non possono essere solute in acqua. E' di origine petrolchimica, questo dovrebbe dirti qualcosa. Nelle creme, certo. Anche nelle medicine, negli aerosol, in cibi confezionati. Ma i siliconi e gli olii minerali pure, non vedrei in questo una prova della loro salubrità. Fumarserlo, beh, il male minore. Ma spalmarselo...hm. Che dice Lola? Ora non ho tempo...

appena rifaccio i miei intrugli ti mando i samples. Sempre che tu mi dia un indirizzo


----------



## Simy (14 Febbraio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ho finalmente trovato l'aroma cioccolato della fa.
> 
> 
> Oggi ho cominciato subito a miscelare nicotina, mandorla e cioccolato!
> ...




ma le mandorle le metti intere? ahahahaah :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (15 Febbraio 2013)

*Aggiornamento mix aromi vari*

Intanto ho scoperto che questo 3d esce nei motori di ricerca quando si parla di e-cig :unhappy:

E' inquietante vedere tradimento.net e sotto le nostre creti discussioni
Comunque.

Mi sono lanciata semi seriamente a fare non la piccola chimica, ma la piccola alchimista che me lo sento più addosso.
Ieri in cucina, tra gatti, pc, Mattia che andava avanti e indietro per controllare se ci fosse qualcosa di nuovo dentro il frigo, ho deciso di sentire meno il colpo di calore in gola e avere più fumo in quanto ultimamente alla sera e al mattino mi brucicchia la gola, non molto ma è fastidioso.
Ho provato ad abbassare la nicotina in questi due periodi (ora fumo 6 circa) ma la sensazione non cambia. Alla sera poi è proprio fastidiosa, con singhiozzo e tosse.
Anche a Mattia fa lo stesso effetto, anche a Manager.
Quindi.
Il colpo di calore è dato dal glicole e dalla nicotina ovviamente, quindi ieri ho provato a fare una  soluzioni base senza nicotina formulate in questo modo, aumentando di molto la glicerina che fa molto fumo e rende "rotondo" il gusto. In verità sembra a discapito dell'aroma, in quanto è il glicole che esalta i sapori, ma al bisogno aggiungerò gocce in più di aroma.

60 glicerina
20 glicole
20 acqua distillata.
10 gocce di virginia

Qualche giorno fa invece ho provato a riprodurre il tabacco cioccolatoso della fa.
Visto che sono cretina non ricordo assolutamente le dosi, e non le ho nemmeno scritte ma.

Ho usato una base virginia 18 di nicotina, ho aggiunto 4 gocce di cioccolato (per 10 ml) e 6 di mandorla.

Oggi l'ho fumato per provarlo e si sente moltissimo la mandorla, e a momento muoio di tosse.
Ho aggiunto altre tre gocce di cioccolato e circa un 20% di glicerina.
Non so se aggiungere anche acqua distillata. Che dici Annab?


Poi ieri sera ho fatto un altra soluzione come quella sopra con il 60% di glicerina e ho messo 10 gocce di aroma rhum e 10 di aroma vaniglia, ricetta copiata da un forum svaporizzatori.
Entrambi gli aromi sono della pane angeli e bisogna aumentare le dosi perchè sono meno concentrati di quelli per gli svapo.

Il rhum è molto forte, impossibile da fumare nelle 48 ore.
E anzi. Bisogna lasciare prendere aria che l'acol evapori.
Vi dirò.

Poi....A si.
Ho fatto un altra soluzione completamente senza acqua distillata, ma con un buon 70% di glicerina, forse più e il rimanente di glicole, con 10 gocce di aroma biscotto. Sempre nell'ottica di "ammorbidire" gusti.
Tutti questi li lascerò macerare almeno quattro o cinque giorni avendo un titolo di glicerina così alto.

Ho anche un aroma di tabacco royal qualcosa che non ho ancora provato.
Ora vedo quale delle soluzioni sopra è la migliore per evitare bruciamenti di gola e tossi tisiche.



Suggerimenti?

A voi come sta andando?


----------



## AnnaBlume (16 Febbraio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Intanto ho scoperto che questo 3d esce nei motori di ricerca quando si parla di e-cig :unhappy:
> 
> E' inquietante vedere tradimento.net e sotto le nostre creti discussioni
> Comunque.
> ...


l'ho letto al volo, ma sto a tempi strettissimi, prossimamente rispondo meglio

Dunque: pare che per molti il glicole sia urticante, fastidioso (sia subito che dopo un po' come a te), dunque si può usare solo glicerolo e acqua, mi pare si chiami velvet cloud (80 glicerolo e 20 acqua). Meno colpo di gola, più rotondo, molto fumo (non va bene su treni e aerei che ti beccano subito).

L'acqua va sempre sempre sempre messa tranne che in estate quando i liquidi diventano meno vischiosi. L'acqua serve a non far intasare l'atomizzatore, se la togli ne dimezzi la vita.

Invece, non ho idea di come tu possa manipolare i tuo liquido dato che parte da una base di liquido pronto a 18. Nel liquido pronto c'è il solito 50,40,10; poi, l'aroma contenuto è sufficiente ad aromatizzare sé stesso, non altro, in genere. Se lo diluisci mi sa che il Virginia non lo senti più (anche perché, per portarlo a 6 lo devi diliuire per 3 volte e con solo glicerolo ed acqua...). Ma partire direttamente dall'aroma Virginia della FA? Considera però che (io ce l'ho) è più asprigna del liquido pronto, perché in quest'ultimo c'è anche il caramello e menate varie. 
Ultima cosa: il glicerolo dovrebbe essere inodore e insapore, mentre il glicole è quasi sempre dolciastro (specie quello della FA), dunque dovresti probabilmente ritoccare ancora di più il gusto col il dolce (caramello o quello che vuoi, tipo una goccia o due in più, ma sta attenta a non esagerare altrimenti intasi tutto).

Finisco col dire che i mix andrebbero fatti riposare, perchè le molecole si leghino e sprigionino. Alcuni mix sono proprio insvapabili appena preparati, altri solo migliorano. Minimo una notte, meglio se qualche giorno, al buio.

Io vado, fammi sapere!
Ciao

Edit: ti sarai accorta che il glicerolo è + più denso del glicole, dunque fai attenzione all'acqua (20% se solo glicerolo). Altrimenti l'atom/cartom ti dura 2 giorni (info teorica, io non l'ho mai fatto dato che il liqudo tradizionale non mi dà fastidio. E' anche vero che uso i componenti Inawera che dicono siano super ottimi, non so se è per questo).


----------



## Brunetta (16 Febbraio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Si, il cioccolato è dolce ma non tanto. Nel senso che è meno dolce di altri,  lo sento così.
> 
> Comunque adesso faccio le prove e appena è perfetto come aroma te lo mando.
> Anche la mandorla è fa.
> ...


Invece la nicotina è di libera vendita.


----------



## Tebe (16 Febbraio 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> l'ho letto al volo, ma sto a tempi strettissimi, prossimamente rispondo meglio
> 
> Dunque: pare che per molti il glicole sia urticante, fastidioso (sia subito che dopo un po' come a te), dunque si può usare solo glicerolo e acqua, mi pare si chiami velvet cloud (80 glicerolo e 20 acqua). Meno colpo di gola, più rotondo, molto fumo (non va bene su treni e aerei che ti beccano subito).
> 
> ...



si, il velvet c. è la base che ho. Sia quella neutra a nicotina 18, sia quella sempre a 18 con il virginia.

Si, il fatto che lo diluisco è fatto apposta,  metto cioccolato ovunque e quindi voglio che rimanga solo il retrogusto di virginia, ecco perchè ho comprato anche l'aroma virginia, il quale già pronto e da solo è per me infumabile anche a nicotina zero.

Sia il glicole che il glicerolo me li ha portati Mattia, roba da laboratorio, quindi non ho idea quanto dolce sia o se sento la diversità.

Sai che ho scoperto che se metti sopra un calorifero i mix il tempo di riposo si dimezza?
per il cioccolato bisogna aspettare una settimana, mentre con tre giorni sopra un calorifero è assolutamente perfetto in metà tempo!

Cazzo. Al buio non l'avevo considerato.

Ti faccio sapere.
Stamattina ho nasato il biscotto e non mi sembra male. Ora gli aggiungo acqua e poi provo a svaparlo.


----------



## geko (16 Febbraio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> A voi come sta andando?


Io mi sa che sto facendo danni.

Ero partito da una concentrazione a 0,9 e sono dovuto passare a 1,8 (+ 2-3 analogiche al dì).
Ora, dopo qualche settimana, sono fermo a 9mg + le solite 2-3 analogiche al giorno. Ma ultimamente ho notato che la sera ho spesso mal di testa e potrebbe essere dovuto all'eccesso di dosi... Il punto è che a quelle 2-3 non riesco ancora a rinunciare, probabilmente più per una questione di gestualità e sapore che per altro. Il che contrasta con quello che ho letto qui e cioè che dopo un po' la sigaretta normale vi fa schifo.
I gusti infatti, come immaginavo, sono il tasto dolente. Possibile che siano tutti così tanto dolciastri per me? Ho provato diversi liquidi della FA. Il Virginia è terribilmente dolce (per non parlare del cuban... A momenti vomito). Per il momento il mio preferito è il Black Perique... Quello sì, mi piace un sacco... 
Anche il Dark Vapure devo dire che non mi dispiace, di solito faccio un mix black perique/dark vapure o black perique/maxx. Giusto per alternare un po'. Ma resto monotono e complessivamente poco soddisfatto... 
Gli altri esperimenti da chimico non fanno per me, oltre a non avere tempo e voglia di sperimentare, rischierei di fare cazzate quindi meglio lasciar perdere.


----------



## Tebe (16 Febbraio 2013)

geko ha detto:


> Io mi sa che sto facendo danni.
> 
> Ero partito da una concentrazione a 0,9 e sono dovuto passare a 1,8 (+ 2-3 analogiche al dì).
> Ora, dopo qualche settimana, sono fermo a 9mg + le solite 2-3 analogiche al giorno. Ma ultimamente ho notato che la sera ho spesso mal di testa e potrebbe essere dovuto all'eccesso di dosi... Il punto è che a quelle 2-3 non riesco ancora a rinunciare, probabilmente più per una questione di gestualità e sapore che per altro. Il che contrasta con quello che ho letto qui e cioè che dopo un po' la sigaretta normale vi fa schifo.
> ...



il mal di testa in effetti potrebbe essere una dose "eccessiva" di nicotina.
Comunque non ti stressare. Il gusto è il vero scoglio.
Per le due o tre irrinunciabili non preoccuparti. 
Fumale. 
Ora l'importante è beccare il gusto giusto che ti piaccia davvero e da lì è in discesa.
per tutti il giusto mix da svapare è l'osso duro.
Intanto FA è dolce su tutto. Anche i secchi e gli amari sono dolci.

Hai aumentato la nicotina, ma perchè.
Ovvero..non senti il colpo in gola? Non senti il "gusto"? 
Non ti soddisfa il vapore?
Ne vuoi di più di vapore?
Di meno?
fai una prova.
Compra l'aroma liquido della paneangeli al Rhum e semplicissimamente compra in farmacia della glicerina liquida, poi riempi per sette quarti un bottiglino da 10 ml di glicerina e il rimanente di acqua distillata, poi ci aggiungi 10, 12 gocce  di rhum e lo metti su un calorifero (con sotto qualcosa che non si sciolga la plastica) e aspetti tre, quattro giorni, poi prova a svaparlo senza nicotina e senti il gusto. Dovrebbe essere molto secco.
Se lo senti poco aggiungi ancora due gocce e fai riposare come sopra per un paio di giorni e poi risvapa.
Questa base neutra dovrebbe essere un aggiunta al tuo mix, per seccarlo un pò.
Tieni presente che il gusto sarà morbido, quindi se vuoi un bel colpo di gola anche a nicotina bassa, prendi sempre in farmacia del glicole propilenico, alla base fai un classico 60% glicerina, 20% acqua distillata e 20/ glicole.
E le gocce di rhum, che con il glicole  dovrebbero sentirsi molto di più, perchè è un esaltatore di aroma.

Non mi rileggo, spero di essere stata chiara.


----------



## geko (17 Febbraio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> il mal di testa in effetti potrebbe essere una dose "eccessiva" di nicotina.
> Comunque non ti stressare. Il gusto è il vero scoglio.
> Per le due o tre irrinunciabili non preoccuparti.
> Fumale.
> ...


La nicotina l'avevo aumentata da subito, parlo dei primissimi giorni, perché effettivamente 9mg per me erano pochini. Il tizio del negozio mi aveva avvertito ma io non ho voluto dargli retta. Risultato: dopo due giorni che -nonostante la e-cig- continuavo ad ammazzarmi di Marlboro, sono passato a 18mg. Adesso da una settimana circa sono sceso a 9mg, senza alcuna difficoltà. E' che mi manca un gusto, come dire, 'degno'.. Mi confermi che FA sia troppo dolce? Perfino nel Black Perique, che mi  piace, io avverto una specie di retrogusto zuccheroso che in certi momenti della giornata (ad esempio dopo il caffé) proprio non riesco a sopportare. E così mi concedo quelle 2-3 (ok, confesso, certe volte sono 4-5) bottarelle con le bionde.

Però... Però... Forse ci sono. 
Ieri sera un amico mi ha portato qualche flaconcino e mi parlava con l'aria di chi la sapeva lunga e di chi pensava 'sto per cambiarti la vita'. Mi ha portato un po' di liquidi Puff e di un'altra marca che non ricordo. Piano piano li proverò tutti quanti e prendo appunti. Ovviamente parlo sempre di tabaccosi.
MA SOPRATTUTTO me ne ha fatto provare uno che sto svapando (Cristo, che verbo osceno) da tutto oggi e mi piace veramente un casino. London Want2vape. Bello forte, secco, denso, deciso, niente vaniglia o caramello o che so io. Ecco, questo sì che è tabaccoso... Se non mi stufa, direi che cominciamo a ragionare...

Intanto nei prossimi giorni mi procuro quello che hai detto così provo a 'seccare' questi FA. Mi avvelenerò, già lo so. :blank:


----------



## Spider (17 Febbraio 2013)

per me state parlando arabo...
e-cig, catamizzatori, svapo,
ho smesso di fumare di botto 4 mesi fa e ho sempre
 bollato la novità come una emerita cazzata.
forse mi sbaglio,
 ci sta un mondo dietro.

un nuovo modo di fumare?
e se cosi fosse, per farsi le "canne" come si fa?


----------



## contepinceton (17 Febbraio 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> per me state parlando arabo...
> e-cig, catamizzatori, svapo,
> ho smesso di fumare di botto 4 mesi fa e ho sempre
> bollato la novità come una emerita cazzata.
> ...


C' è un video guarda...

[video=youtube;boS0CP1-u1c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=boS0CP1-u1c[/video]


----------



## geko (17 Febbraio 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> per me state parlando arabo...
> e-cig, catamizzatori, svapo,
> ho smesso di fumare di botto 4 mesi fa e ho sempre
> bollato la novità come una emerita cazzata.
> ...


Ti saprò dire, caro arañito. Mi sono dato sei mesi di tempo per provare l'aggeggio e smettere. Altrimenti passerò alle maniere pesanti: butterò tutto e m'imporrò di resistere a qualsiasi tentazione... Anche se sarò nervoso, perennemente incazzato e parecchio aggressivo, per la gioia di chi mi circonda.

Per le canne rivolgiti a Tebe. Mai stato nè esperto nè estimatore.


----------



## Tebe (17 Febbraio 2013)

geko ha detto:


> La nicotina l'avevo aumentata da subito, parlo dei primissimi giorni, perché effettivamente 9mg per me erano pochini. Il tizio del negozio mi aveva avvertito ma io non ho voluto dargli retta. Risultato: dopo due giorni che -nonostante la e-cig- continuavo ad ammazzarmi di Marlboro, sono passato a 18mg. Adesso da una settimana circa sono sceso a 9mg, senza alcuna difficoltà. E' che mi manca un gusto, come dire, 'degno'.. Mi confermi che FA sia troppo dolce? Perfino nel Black Perique, che mi  piace, io avverto una specie di retrogusto zuccheroso che in certi momenti della giornata (ad esempio dopo il caffé) proprio non riesco a sopportare. E così mi concedo quelle 2-3 (ok, confesso, certe volte sono 4-5) bottarelle con le bionde.
> 
> Però... Però... Forse ci sono.
> Ieri sera un amico mi ha portato qualche flaconcino e mi parlava con l'aria di chi la sapeva lunga e di chi pensava 'sto per cambiarti la vita'. Mi ha portato un po' di liquidi Puff e di un'altra marca che non ricordo. Piano piano li proverò tutti quanti e prendo appunti. Ovviamente parlo sempre di tabaccosi.
> ...


Si, svapare fa davvero cagare, dobbiamo inventarne uno nuovo perchè non si può leggere ne sentire.

perfetto, provarne molti è la cosa migliore e cerca di non "fissarti" su un gusto solo.
Io ne ho due preferiti che alterno
Uno più  secco magari per quando sono fuori, così sento il colpo in gola e uno molto rotondo, per quando sono al chiuso e gli aromi li sento molto di più.

macchè ti avveleni. E' tutta roba alimentare, creti.

Comunque non ci crederete ma c'è il mercato nero di thc da svapare.
Giuro.

Quasi quasi...

:mrgreen:


----------



## Spider (17 Febbraio 2013)

.. *Anche se sarò nervoso, perennemente incazzato e parecchio aggressivo, per la gioia di chi mi circonda.*

naturalmente stai parlando di te...


----------



## Tebe (17 Febbraio 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> per me state parlando arabo...
> e-cig, catamizzatori, svapo,
> ho smesso di fumare di botto 4 mesi fa e ho sempre
> bollato la novità come una emerita cazzata.
> ...



Lo vedi, a me sta aiutando tantissimo. E non gli avrei dato nessun credito.
Quando mattia me l'ha regalata a momenti lo picchio.
E' la prima volta che vedo la luce e senza troppi stress.

per le canne ho risposto.
thc da svapare!:mrgreen:


----------



## geko (17 Febbraio 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> .. *Anche se sarò nervoso, perennemente incazzato e parecchio aggressivo, per la gioia di chi mi circonda.*
> 
> naturalmente stai parlando di te...


Naturalmente si chiama ironia.


----------



## Spider (17 Febbraio 2013)

no, scherzi a parte.
discorso semiserio.
smetto di fumare, non voglio più 
assumere catrame e monossido di carbonio, 
diciamo che voglio essere pulito,
passo all'elettronica, pulita, il futuro, politicamente corretta.
fumo pure al ristorante (tanto è H2o)
 ma mi piace tanto "sballare" 
con hascisc e Maria.

cazzo faccio?
come posso assumere la maria?


----------



## Spider (17 Febbraio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> C' è un video guarda...
> 
> [video=youtube;boS0CP1-u1c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=boS0CP1-u1c[/video]


...troppo forte 
e troppo bravo.

(come le canne lui fare
nessuno saper fare).
citazione starswarriana!


----------



## AnnaBlume (17 Febbraio 2013)

geko ha detto:


> La nicotina l'avevo aumentata da subito, parlo dei primissimi giorni, perché effettivamente 9mg per me erano pochini. Il tizio del negozio mi aveva avvertito ma io non ho voluto dargli retta. Risultato: dopo due giorni che -nonostante la e-cig- continuavo ad ammazzarmi di Marlboro, sono passato a 18mg. Adesso da una settimana circa sono sceso a 9mg, senza alcuna difficoltà. E' che mi manca un gusto, come dire, 'degno'.. Mi confermi che FA sia troppo dolce? Perfino nel Black Perique, che mi  piace, io avverto una specie di retrogusto zuccheroso che in certi momenti della giornata (ad esempio dopo il caffé) proprio non riesco a sopportare. E così mi concedo quelle 2-3 (ok, confesso, certe volte sono 4-5) bottarelle con le bionde.
> 
> Però... Però... Forse ci sono.
> Ieri sera un amico mi ha portato qualche flaconcino e mi parlava con l'aria di chi la sapeva lunga e di chi pensava 'sto per cambiarti la vita'. Mi ha portato un po' di liquidi Puff e di un'altra marca che non ricordo. Piano piano li proverò tutti quanti e prendo appunti. Ovviamente parlo sempre di tabaccosi.
> ...



sono d'accordo con te, la FA fa roba tutta schifosamente dolce!!!!!

Puff, il liquido Radical è meraviglioso, lo adoro. Lo uso sempre nei mix, insieme al Keen. Il Blackenhead (o come diavolo si chiama) l'ho biuttato via che era talmente tanto affumicato che tutta la casa sembrava una fabbrica di torba. La boccetta impesta...
Il London W2V...bravo!!!!! (ma secondo me dopo un po' stufa) Io e te abbiamo gusti molto simili, altro che i dolcetti di FA! Ma se poi tu sapessi quarto sono buoni i liquidi americani (Parfumer Apprentice e Virgin Vapor...)


----------



## Annuccia (18 Febbraio 2013)

*sto smettendo credo...*

sono passata alla sig eletronica circa un mese fa credo...
i primi due tre giorni ho fumato qualche sigaretta...
poi ho deciso di abolirle..
ma ne sentivo ancora la mancanza..
beh dopo una settimana circa che non toccavo piu quelle vere ho provato a fare un tiro...
mi sono sentita il petto spaccarsi in due...
ho continuato con la sigaretta eettronica..
all'inizio ero sempre li a tirare...
piano pianosempre meno...
 non so spiegare ma ci provo..
la sigaretta elòettronica non mi soddisfa come quella normale...
ma al solo pèensiero di aspirarne una vera mi viene la nausea..
quindi ho fumato sempre meno...
la ricaricavo solo una volta al giorno..adesso una ricarica mi dura un giorno e mezzo...
la sigaretta elettronicva mi ha come stancato capite....?
e non potendo fiumare l'alternativa...perchè mi da un fastidio immenso stò mollando...
piano piano...

figo no?..


----------



## Quibbelqurz (18 Febbraio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> sono passata alla sig eletronica circa un mese fa credo...
> i primi due tre giorni ho fumato qualche sigaretta...
> poi ho deciso di abolirle..
> ma ne sentivo ancora la mancanza..
> ...


quante caramelle mangi in più?


----------



## Annuccia (18 Febbraio 2013)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> quante caramelle mangi in più?


nessuna...
le caramelle non mi piacciono molto...
ma non sto smettendo per costrizione...
ma fumando questa sigaretta diversa l'altra non la cerco più e quest'ultima non convincendomi(usiamo questo termine)granchè...mi spinge ad allontanarla...
continuo a fumarla sempre più raramente..dopo pranzo dopo cena e dopo il caffè...ma poi stop..
e alla sera non la porto con me sul divano la lascio sul tavolo..
stà accadendo spontaneamente...


ma è presto per cantar vittoria...


----------



## Quibbelqurz (18 Febbraio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> nessuna...
> le caramelle non mi piacciono molto...
> ma non sto smettendo per costrizione...
> ma fumando questa sigaretta diversa l'altra non la cerco più e quest'ultima non convincendomi(usiamo questo termine)granchè...mi spinge ad allontanarla...
> ...


anch'io pensavo che non avrei mangiato di più, ma causa riconquista del sapore, purtroppo è andato verso diversi chili in più ... tanto che a un certo punto mi sono chiesto se ho fatto bene a smettere.

oggi sto bene anche con i chili extra ... basta farsi una ragione


----------



## Annuccia (18 Febbraio 2013)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> anch'io pensavo che non avrei mangiato di più, ma causa riconquista del sapore, purtroppo è andato verso diversi chili in più ... tanto che a un certo punto mi sono chiesto se ho fatto bene a smettere.
> 
> oggi sto bene anche con i chili extra ... basta farsi una ragione


ripeto non è detto che smetta...ho diminuito notevolmente senza accorgermene...
in genere quando smetti volontariamente senti la necessità di sopperire la mancanza con qualcos'altro es. il cibo..
ma io non la stò vivendo come una deprivazione..
sta avvenendo spontaneamente e ne approfitto..
chissà magari..
ma senza illudermi ...
se va va altrimenti si continua così...
comunque ho limitato i danni...


----------



## Quibbelqurz (19 Febbraio 2013)

Annuccia ha detto:


> ripeto non è detto che smetta...ho diminuito notevolmente senza accorgermene...
> in genere quando smetti volontariamente senti la necessità di sopperire la mancanza con qualcos'altro es. il cibo..
> *ma io non la stò vivendo come una deprivazione*..
> sta avvenendo spontaneamente e ne approfitto..
> ...


nemmeno io, ma, con il guadagno del sapore del cibo e il relativo piacere, ho mangiato più di quando fumavo.

inoltre, tutto questo si è riflettuto sull'organismo in diversi modi. per molto tempo infatti avevo una salute instabile e debole, anche se in rispetto ad altri, ero sempre sano come un pesce. solo a distanza di 5 anni, la salute si sta ristabilizzando a un livello buono.

ad esempio ho avuto per anni un genere di vertigini inspiegabile che col tempo ho debellato con alcuni accorgimenti alimentari. i dottori non ci sono arrivati, ma alla fine ho scoperto che mancava un pelo di zucchero nel sangue. ora posso fare a meno di questa aggiunta, perché il fisico si è definitivamente abituato alla mancanza di nicotina e non la richiede più.

io mi sono sempre rifiutato a sostituire una droga con un'altra. quindi ero preparato agli effetti collaterali immediati, ma non a quelli di lunga durata. i primi giorni, in alcuni momenti, avrei potuto mangiare il tavolo. però il mio super-io si faceva delle sonore risate. cioè mi vedevo come una caricatura di me stesso, e così mi è passato la voglia di fumare senza particolare fatica


----------



## contepinceton (19 Febbraio 2013)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> nemmeno io, ma, con il guadagno del sapore del cibo e il relativo piacere, ho mangiato più di quando fumavo.
> 
> inoltre, tutto questo si è riflettuto sull'organismo in diversi modi. per molto tempo infatti avevo una salute instabile e debole, anche se in rispetto ad altri, ero sempre sano come un pesce. solo a distanza di 5 anni, la salute si sta ristabilizzando a un livello buono.
> 
> ...


Ma te ne passo io...un po' di zuccheri...
sapessi che bastonata mi sono preso...
per la mia ultima emoglobina...


----------



## geko (3 Marzo 2013)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> sono d'accordo con te, la FA fa roba tutta schifosamente dolce!!!!!
> 
> *Puff, il liquido Radical è meraviglioso, lo adoro. Lo uso sempre nei mix, insieme al Keen. Il Blackenhead (o come diavolo si chiama) l'ho biuttato via che era talmente tanto affumicato che tutta la casa sembrava una fabbrica di torba. La boccetta impesta...*
> Il London W2V...bravo!!!!! (ma secondo me dopo un po' stufa) Io e te abbiamo gusti molto simili, altro che i dolcetti di FA! Ma se poi tu sapessi quarto sono buoni i liquidi americani (Parfumer Apprentice e Virgin Vapor...)


Provati bene i Puff. Per quanto mi riguarda rappresentano un buon compromesso, mai più toccato niente di FA... 
Buono buono il Radical e buono pure il Blackened (a piccole dosi) che tu detesti. Effettivamente è molto forte (non a caso si chiama come un pezzo dei Metallica), l'odore è decisamente fastidioso, ma svapato mi piace... Strano che non ti garbi affatto, considerati i tuoi gusti _amarognoli_.  

Il London devo dire che non mi ha stufato, però solo diluito... 
Ad ogni modo trovo che tutti i W2V (quelli che ho provato io) siano troppo impegnativi da svapare all day, infatti solitamente me li riservo per la sera. 

I liquidi americani che citi invece li sconosco.

Comunque per il momento mi ritengo abbastanza soddisfatto. :up:


----------



## Spider (3 Marzo 2013)

...adoro i riff, ma da quando ho provato i sgnatt... devo dire che è tutta un'altra musica.
Tutto quel sapore, quel retrogusto, amarognolo e spezziato insiem... mi ricorda le montagne del
Minnesota... 
Niente da dire anche svapando i chiapp, anche se nella versione freesh, e large, per un gusto largo
e tuttotondo sono decisamente meglio.
abborro decisamente i richrich,troppo... Banana????
Quando svapo sto alle Maldive!!!
Niente da dire sul roccosos vs siffredian, anche se lo consigliere solo ai palati forti.


----------



## geko (3 Marzo 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> ...adoro i riff, ma da quando ho provato i sgnatt... devo dire che è tutta un'altra musica.
> Tutto quel sapore, quel retrogusto, amarognolo e spezziato insiem... mi ricorda le montagne del
> Minnesota...
> Niente da dire anche svapando i chiapp, anche se nella versione freesh, e large, per un gusto largo
> ...


Belìn come stai messo...


----------



## AnnaBlume (3 Marzo 2013)

geko ha detto:


> Provati bene i Puff. Per quanto mi riguarda rappresentano un buon compromesso, mai più toccato niente di FA...
> Buono buono il Radical e buono pure il Blackened (a piccole dosi) che tu detesti. Effettivamente è molto forte (non a caso si chiama come un pezzo dei Metallica), l'odore è decisamente fastidioso, ma svapato mi piace... Strano che non ti garbi affatto, considerati i tuoi gusti _amarognoli_.
> 
> Il London devo dire che non mi ha stufato, però solo diluito...
> ...



gli americani sono stupendi, i tabaccosi partono dall'absolute, cioè un estratto diretto della foglia del tabacco, espurgata dalle sostanze tossiche, da diluire (è denso che sembra colla). Sono entrambe ditte che fanno aromi bio superconcentrati, io ovviamente ho preso cose amare o secche, di dolce quasi niente. Il cioccolato è bittersweet, amarissimo :smile:
quando divento più brava a dosarli (questi americani sono davvero tanto tanto concentrati) ne mando un po' a tutti 

in Italia, però, i Puff sono i miei preferiti in assoluto. Devo provare il Mavri, però, al prossimo ordine ce lo metto.
Dei FA io continuo a salvare Dark Vapour, il Black Perique e l'Ozone. DV+ Ozone p BP+Ozone sono miscele molto buone, per me


eh già, Spider straparla stasera...


----------



## Tebe (3 Marzo 2013)

geko ha detto:


> Belìn come stai messo...



quando riesuma quell'avatar...



paura


----------



## AnnaBlume (3 Marzo 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> quando riesuma quell'avatar...
> 
> 
> 
> paura


ciao wonderTebe, è un po' che non ci si becca (io ci sono poco). Sai che 4 giorni fa ho fumato 2 e dico 2 sigarette? Mi sono sentita in colpissima


----------



## lunaiena (3 Marzo 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> ...adoro i riff, ma da quando ho provato i sgnatt... devo dire che è tutta un'altra musica.
> Tutto quel sapore, quel retrogusto, amarognolo e spezziato insiem... mi ricorda le montagne del
> Minnesota...
> Niente da dire anche svapando i chiapp, anche se nella versione freesh, e large, per un gusto largo
> ...


:dracula:
:canna::canna:Ciau sivot


----------



## Spider (3 Marzo 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> :dracula:
> :canna::canna:Ciau sivot


ciao LUNAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!


----------



## lunaiena (4 Marzo 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> ciao LUNAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!



Ti vedo in forma .....
bravo....


----------



## Tebe (15 Marzo 2013)

*Ricetta liquido tabaccoso*

Ho comprato dei nuovi aromi di FA, trovati in negozio.
Anice, nocciola e pera.
Ho fatto una base virginia 7 gocce aroma virginia, 3 nocciola e una di cioccolato su 10 ml.
Non l'ho ancora svapato, lo farò domani ma le note della nocciola sono assolutamente preponderanti e persistenti.
Temo che il virginia come base, sia troppo corposo rendendo il tutto troppo dolce.

Lo saprò domani.

Ho anche fatto un mix pera e cioccolato e la pera sovrasta tutto.
E sa proprio di pera. Impressionante.

Direi che sono svapi da sera, prima di andare a dormire.

Poi ha partorito ice, che svaperò domani e saprò dire. Se è buona posto la ricetta

Ho fatto pure un mix che ho soprannominato Furia che a me non piace molto è un pò secco, con punte acute, mentre a Mattia piace molto.

Per 5 ml di base nicotina 12 ho messo.

4 gocce di Shade (tabaccoso FA)
2 gocce 7 foglie (tabaccoso FA)
1 goccia di black fire (tabaccoso FA)
1 goccia di Cuban (tabaccoso FA)
1 goccia di aroma FA, crema catalana.

e ho fatto riposare al buio per 48 ore prima di svaparlo


----------



## Tebe (16 Marzo 2013)

*Ricetta tabaccosa ice*

Anche questo ha un gusto tabaccoso secco, nonostante ci sia il virginia che è dolce.
In effetti io ci sento anche un retrogusto di fieno fresco ma Mattia dice di no, che è un fumo leggero ed estivo non pastoso. 
Promosso per lui.
L'ho dato da svapare un pò in giro vediamo che dicono.

Premetto che le mie basi sono praticamente all'80 per cento di glicerina, con acqua e quasi niente glicole.

Ricetta Ice per 5 ml (l'ho fatta su base nicotina 12)

4 gocce di dark vapour
4              virginia
3              royal
1              menta

fatto riposare moltissimo, più giorni, in quanto essendoci poco glicole gli aromi fanno fatica.
Consiglio su basi a maggioranza glicole o metà e metà di abbassare la dose degli aromi


----------



## OcchiVerdi (13 Maggio 2013)

Riesumo questo topic visto che da oggi sono anche io uno svapatore nella speranza di eliminare le sigarette.

Come primo liquido mi sono preso un nicotina 9 all'aroma di caramello della Flavorland. Troppo forte per me. Mi gira la testa e mi viene la nausea. Domani provo a chiedere lo stesso aroma ( o un altro ) con zero nicotina in modo da dimezzare ( almeno ) la quantità di nicotina. Proverei anche con Cioccolato e caramello. Oppure Frutti di bosco e caramello. Insomma per me che fumavo 4/5 marlboro touch (0,6)  al giorno 0.9 di nicotina è davvero troppo forte. 

Il tutto è iniziato perchè l'ho regalata alla mia donna.... mi è piaciuta troppo....


----------



## Simy (13 Maggio 2013)

http://www.tomshw.it/cont/news/tassa-sulle-sigarette-elettroniche-domani-al-voto/45647/1.html


----------



## Tebe (13 Maggio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> Riesumo questo topic visto che da oggi sono anche io uno svapatore nella speranza di eliminare le sigarette.
> 
> Come primo liquido mi sono preso un nicotina 9 all'aroma di caramello della Flavorland. Troppo forte per me. Mi gira la testa e mi viene la nausea. Domani provo a chiedere lo stesso aroma ( o un altro ) con zero nicotina in modo da dimezzare ( almeno ) la quantità di nicotina. Proverei anche con Cioccolato e caramello. Oppure Frutti di bosco e caramello. Insomma per me che fumavo 4/5 marlboro touch (0,6)  al giorno 0.9 di nicotina è davvero troppo forte.
> 
> Il tutto è iniziato perchè l'ho regalata alla mia donna.... mi è piaciuta troppo....


Se hai bisogno di ricette io sono la regina dello svapo ricette!!!
Poi è bellissimo quando viene il trip di crearli proprio da soli!

Ahahahahahaha, benvenuto!


----------



## Kid (13 Maggio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> http://www.tomshw.it/cont/news/tassa-sulle-sigarette-elettroniche-domani-al-voto/45647/1.html


Ma poi... che cazzo tassano? Se compro i liquidi online su sito straniero, che fanno?

E ancora: ma la e-cig non ha già l'IVA?


----------



## Tebe (13 Maggio 2013)

Kid ha detto:


> Ma poi... che cazzo tassano? Se compro i liquidi online su sito straniero, che fanno?
> 
> E ancora: ma la e-cig non ha già l'IVA?


infatti mi sono fatta la stessa domanda.
Io non compro la nico in italia, quindi? C'è il libero scambio e se dove la prendo io non la tassano?
Mi impediscono di comprare su internet?

Mah...sono alla frutta.


----------



## Kid (13 Maggio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> infatti mi sono fatta la stessa domanda.
> Io non compro la nico in italia, quindi? C'è il libero scambio e se dove la prendo io non la tassano?
> Mi impediscono di comprare su internet?
> 
> Mah...sono alla frutta.


Si ma poi rischiano di fare più danni che altro...

Finirà che manderanno in crisi i negozi in Italia a scapito di quelli online stranieri.

Son dei fenomeni. Ma meglio non parlarne proprio di questo gverno. Mai visto uno schifo simile.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (14 Maggio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Se hai bisogno di ricette io sono la regina dello svapo ricette!!!
> Poi è bellissimo quando viene il trip di crearli proprio da soli!
> 
> Ahahahahahaha, benvenuto!


Per ora mi piace svapare il mio caramello. Anche troppo. Forse sto fumando più nicotina ora di prima. 

Cmq prima o poi qualche "ricetta" delle tue me la dovrai far assaggiare.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (14 Maggio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> http://www.tomshw.it/cont/news/tassa-sulle-sigarette-elettroniche-domani-al-voto/45647/1.html


non commento...


----------



## erab (14 Maggio 2013)

Tranquilli, emendamento ritirato, niente tassa! :mrgreen:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (14 Maggio 2013)

erab ha detto:


> Tranquilli, emendamento ritirato, niente tassa! :mrgreen:



ma era ridicola anche solo la proposta. Eddai...


----------



## erab (10 Luglio 2013)

OcchiVerdi ha detto:


> ma era ridicola anche solo la proposta. Eddai...


La tassa alla fine è attivata...... ma visto che il sottoscritto è passato alla mesh non hanno niente da tassare


----------



## Quibbelqurz (10 Luglio 2013)

erab ha detto:


> La tassa alla fine è attivata...... ma visto che il sottoscritto è passato alla mesh non hanno niente da tassare


Hanno tassato le sostanze, ma chi fa per se fa per tre o anche più. Era prevedibile, con la fame di soldi che hanno


----------



## erab (10 Luglio 2013)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Hanno tassato le sostanze, ma chi fa per se fa per tre o anche più. Era prevedibile, con la fame di soldi che hanno


Hanno tassato:
 le ecig     ne ho uno scaffale pieno (bb inclusi)
gli atom   wick/mesh e kanthal no
i liquidi     gligole, glicerolo e acqua bidistillata li trovo in farmacia, gli aromi già li ho, mi manca una base "carica" di
              nicotina da miscelare.

io sarei anche pronto a pagare ma voglio la testa di quello che ha "impestato" le casse dello stato con i derivati!
per una volta voglio un nome!!!


----------



## Quibbelqurz (10 Luglio 2013)

erab ha detto:


> Hanno tassato:
> le ecig     ne ho uno scaffale pieno (bb inclusi)
> gli atom   wick/mesh e kanthal no
> i liquidi     gligole, glicerolo e acqua bidistillata li trovo in farmacia, gli aromi già li ho, mi manca una base "carica" di
> ...


per ottenere la testa devi entrare in parlamento, diventando uno di loro. poi ovviamente basta che stacchi la tua :rotfl:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (10 Luglio 2013)

erab ha detto:


> Hanno tassato:
> le ecig ne ho uno scaffale pieno (bb inclusi)
> gli atom wick/mesh e kanthal no
> i liquidi gligole, glicerolo e acqua bidistillata li trovo in farmacia, gli aromi già li ho, mi manca una base "carica" di
> ...


vabbè io fino a Settembre sono fornito. Poi smetto anche con questa con tanto di dito medio allo stato.

Anzi, ho visto che sarà attivo dal primo di Gennaio 2014. Farò scorta.


----------



## Hellseven (10 Luglio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> :mrgreen:
> 
> Visto che sono stata la prima a parlare di sigaretta elettronica qui dentro, sul blog, perchè ero rimasta stupita dal fatto che dopo averle tentate tutte per smettere di fumare, ma tutte tutte,  e i risultati sono sempre stati non solo pessimi, ma contro producenti perchè fumavo doppio...insomma, ero rimasta stupita che..
> Funzionasse.
> ...


Sono orgoglioso di te Tebe.  Non mollare.


----------



## Tebe (15 Luglio 2013)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Sono orgoglioso di te Tebe.  Non mollare.


ormai sono otto mesi e continuo a fumare solo canne mrgreen il week ovviamente e nessuna sigaretta.
E sono a nicotina zero. E dio quanto puzzano i fumatori. Ma tanto tanto. E' una roba incredibile.
Al mattino poi è....terribile.

Quello che mi fotte è ancora il gesto.

Porca miseria.

Vabbè...passerà anche quello e se non passa pazienza.


----------

